# The Masters 2015 Thread



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2015)

As its now being shown on Sky - the Range is being shown alongside multiple other MAsters thought it would be good to start a thread on the Comp and have all the discussion in here

First talking point - Adam Scott has gone back to the longer putter


----------



## Bratty (Apr 6, 2015)

Second talking point: who should Green Bay Hacker put his lucky Â£800 on? 

Bsvk to point 1, think it makes sense for players to do whatever they can to feel comfortable at Augusta, so can't say I'm surprised at Scott's decision.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 6, 2015)

No surprise really. 

I was wondering if Bradley would also.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2015)

Caddies even wearing the boiler suits on the range

Faldo on the range with his Green Jacket on chatting to McIlory


----------



## Bratty (Apr 6, 2015)

Will also be interesting to see if big Phil swaps putter again, as he was using an older one for the Houston Open.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2015)

Not a surprise Scott has swapped.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 6, 2015)

Spieth has got to be worth a punt.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 6, 2015)

Watching On the Range and sense of expectation building.

Really is a great event and coupled with my much improved ball striking today, the glorious weather we had and general ambiance I am 'well up for it".

Roll on Thursday!!!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 6, 2015)

Bratty said:



*Second talking point: who should Green Bay Hacker put his lucky Â£800 on? 
*
Bsvk to point 1, think it makes sense for players to do whatever they can to feel comfortable at Augusta, so can't say I'm surprised at Scott's decision.
		
Click to expand...

Most of it safely banked, same wager again on Spieth.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2015)

It's nice to watch these pros on the range. Watson made it look effortless


----------



## Tongo (Apr 6, 2015)

Slightly off topic (but you could argue on topic as its been shown in the build up to the Masters!) the beeb are showing a program about the Northern Irish major winners. However, its on BBC NI. Anyone know if one can see this on iplayer? Or is that not possible unless you live in NI?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2015)

When is it on? I can get BBC1 (Northern Ireland) on Virgin


----------



## Tongo (Apr 6, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			When is it on? I can get BBC1 (Northern Ireland) on Virgin
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, have just looked on the beeb listings and its not there! (I'm sure i didnt imagine it!) There is a program about Rory on Wednesday at 23.35 on BBC NI.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			...
First talking point - Adam Scott has gone back to the longer putter
		
Click to expand...

As The Masters is one of the tournaments where putting is so crucial, that seems a smart thing to do. It's not illegal yet!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			As The Masters is one of the tournaments where putting is so crucial, that seems a smart thing to do. It's not illegal yet!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with you. He seems so much more comfy with the longer putter although he's going to have to adapt at some point!


----------



## Bratty (Apr 6, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Most of it safely banked, same wager again on Spieth.
		
Click to expand...

Good man!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 6, 2015)

Re BBC NI. There's this with Rory available now.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p02mw86t/rory-mcilroy-the-masters


----------



## bozza (Apr 6, 2015)

Just catching up with the range coverage and nice to see Reed just completely ignore some kids that want a autograph. 

Would it really hurt to take 10 mins out of his time to sign a few things!?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2015)

bozza said:



			Just catching up with the range coverage and nice to see Reed just completely ignore some kids that want a autograph. 

Would it really hurt to take 10 mins out of his time to sign a few things!?
		
Click to expand...

He needs to take a look at Mickleson and Fowler to see how to treat fans (and others). The bloke definitely comes over as a bit of an idiot


----------



## Svenska (Apr 6, 2015)

How is Adam Scott, a previous winner as well as a runner-up and other good showings at Augusta 20/1 (was 25/1) yet Jason Day who only has 2 stroke play victories and one of them was handed on a plate to him by JB Holmes only 14/1? Pitiful. Scott is now back with the long putter as well.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 6, 2015)

Svenska said:



			How is Adam Scott, a previous winner as well as a runner-up and other good showings at Augusta 20/1 (was 25/1) yet Jason Day who only has 2 stroke play victories and one of them was handed on a plate to him by JB Holmes only 14/1? Pitiful. Scott is now back with the long putter as well.
		
Click to expand...

Because Day is a solid each way bet based on his form at Augusta hence the short odds


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2015)

Just watched a bit of the kids things on there - some serious parents there with one winners date going a bit OTT 

Great that the kids are playing but wonder how many have a pushy parent behind them


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just watched a bit of the kids things on there - some serious parents there with one winners date going a bit OTT 

Great that the kids are playing but wonder how many have a pushy parent behind them
		
Click to expand...

Not just in this though. Lots of pushy parents in US sport but seen it here too in junior football and golf


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2015)

They have a program just to show the tee times being announced ?!? Dear god they are milking it good and proper and come the end it will be saturated 

Thank god the BBC have it Sat and Sunday to watch


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They have a program just to show the tee times being announced ?!? Dear god they are milking it good and proper and come the end it will be saturated 

Thank god the BBC have it Sat and Sunday to watch
		
Click to expand...

No one forcing you to watch it though


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 6, 2015)

I'll watch Sky Thurs & Fri but come Saturday it'll be Auntie all the way. Old habits die hard for me and Peter Alliss & Ken just do every time.

Not to mention the torture of the ads on Sky. I don't think Sky's coverage is bad, far from it really, it's simply the adverts that just get to me.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just watched a bit of the kids things on there - some serious parents there with one winners date going a bit OTT 

Great that the kids are playing but wonder how many have a pushy parent behind them
		
Click to expand...

Kids are so soft these days mate sitting there on their Tablets and phones.
How do you think all these Asian women are getting on the ladies tour.
Young people in these countries are pushed hard very hard.
I don't see anyone slating Michelle Wie or Lydio Ko parents.
As you are aware you get nowhere in life without drive and ambition.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Kids are so soft these days mate sitting there on their Tablets and phones.
How do you think all these Asian women are getting on the ladies tour.
Young people in these countries are pushed hard very hard.
I don't see anyone slating Michelle Wie or Lydio Ko parents.
As you are aware you get nowhere in life without drive and ambition.
		
Click to expand...

Oh they certainly need encouraging etc just think there is a fine line between being encouraging and being pushy to the point of them hating the game


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 6, 2015)

I quite like the fact that the kids have this sort of opportunity. I don't know if they are pushed or what, but, it is a competition...so the competitive types are going to come to the front. 

If it drives up youngsters taking up the game, then I'm all for it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2015)

I think the point pokerjoke makes is valid and you can certainly add Earl Woods to the list (the epitomy of a pushy parent?). However LP is also right and there's a fine line between being pushy and getting the kid to make the most of a talent and trying to live their own dreams through their offspring when that kid really doesn't want to be there


----------



## Tiger man (Apr 6, 2015)

I think a lot more pushy parents have a negative affect over positive in the long run. Obviously there will always be success stories but in general surely enjoyment is the main aim with kids?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2015)

Great story 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/golf/31991211


----------



## Slab (Apr 7, 2015)

^^^

A good read


Separate question:

Who wants rain?

Not delays or threat of lightning etc but just good honest rain to mix things up a bit


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2015)

Slab said:



			^^^

A good read


Separate question:

Who wants rain?

Not delays or threat of lightning etc but just good honest rain to mix things up a bit
		
Click to expand...

Its soft conditions there at the moment anyway

But nah dont want rain - nice sunny conditions to promote the best golf from the guys


Woods is confident

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/golf/32198931


----------



## Slab (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah just read that piece too

I doubt he could say much else but I hope he backs it up with some solid play

Could do with seeing a really positive tournament this weekend with no controversy or side shows


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes I read the link.
He sounds like hes ready to compete,has no sign of the chipping problems.
I for one hope hes in contention on the Sunday just adds to the excitement.


----------



## Svenska (Apr 7, 2015)

Tiger said:



			Because Day is a solid each way bet based on his form at Augusta hence the short odds
		
Click to expand...

But as I said, Day's form at Augusta isn't as good as Adam Scott's who was nearly double the odds until he announced he was going back to the broomhandle and now he's been cut from 25/1 to 20/1.


----------



## dufferman (Apr 7, 2015)

If you want to see pushy parents in golf, watch "The Short Game" on Netflix. American documentary about kids competing in Golf across the US. Very good (the kids are fantastic) but there are a few parents who sort of make you cringe...!


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 7, 2015)

More talking points.  Tiger wore his TW '11 shoes yesterday during his practice round, and Nike Golf said that he made the decision due to some 'swing changes' he has made recently, which has required a rethink of his footwear...

https://instagram.com/p/1J7kjWMJ74/?taken-by=golfchannel


----------



## Slab (Apr 7, 2015)

I've drawn Johnson, Fowler & McDowell in the sweep, should I be worried on quietly happy


----------



## Bratty (Apr 7, 2015)

Slab said:



			I've drawn Johnson, Fowler & McDowell in the sweep, should I be worried on quietly happy
		
Click to expand...

Quietly happy I would say!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 7, 2015)

Slab said:



			I've drawn Johnson, Fowler & McDowell in the sweep, should I be worried on quietly happy
		
Click to expand...

Zach or Dustin Johnson?  I think Dustin has a pretty good chance.


----------



## Slab (Apr 7, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Zach or Dustin Johnson?  I think Dustin has a pretty good chance.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry should have made it clear, Dustin thankfully


----------



## Duckster (Apr 7, 2015)

Slab said:



			Sorry should have made it clear, Dustin thankfully 

Click to expand...

I'd rather have Zach.  At least he's won it before.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 7, 2015)

Loving this On The Range footage. Great watching the guys go through their practice routine. Mike Weir looks like he's really struggling, so much tension in his arms, and seems to be thinking really hard about every element of his swing!


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 7, 2015)

The Miguel warm-up routine in it's entirety! Great viewing!


----------



## CMAC (Apr 7, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			The Miguel warm-up routine in it's entirety! Great viewing!
		
Click to expand...

if you like watching old men stretching


----------



## turkish (Apr 7, 2015)

I know it's based on recent form but I cannot believe kaymer is 90/1.... He is a superb golfer and will have a chance.

He also looks pretty relaxed from anything I've seen over there


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 7, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			The Miguel warm-up routine in it's entirety! Great viewing!
		
Click to expand...

Was incredible. Cigar in the mouth, doing the most remarkable stretches. The man is amazing. What a hero.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 7, 2015)

turkish said:



			I know it's based on recent form but I cannot believe* kaymer is 90/1*.... He is a superb golfer and will have a chance.

He also looks pretty relaxed from anything I've seen over there
		
Click to expand...

I'm over that like a car bonnet.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 7, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Was incredible. Cigar in the mouth, doing the most remarkable stretches. The man is amazing. What a hero.
		
Click to expand...

You must see a lot of hero's


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 7, 2015)

Nope. There's only one MAJ.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2015)

Interesting this guy is retiring after Crenshaw finishes. I wonder if another player will pick him up next year for his masses of knowledge


----------



## Grogger (Apr 7, 2015)

Sky sports news coverage is making me feel nauseous and the tournament hasn't even started yet!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2015)

McIlroy paired with Mickleson and Ryan Moore


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 7, 2015)

Pairings published http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/golf/32207519


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 7, 2015)

Woods and McIlroy playing Par 3 comp, that's a turn up


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2015)

Westwood with Jimenez and some unknown Indian (Anirban Lahiri). Think they will enjoy each other's company and I hope Westwood can get a fast start and be there on Sunday


----------



## Tongo (Apr 7, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Was incredible. Cigar in the mouth, doing the most remarkable stretches. The man is amazing. What a hero.
		
Click to expand...


Good old Big Mig! Hoping he goes well this week.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Westwood with Jimenez and some *unknown Indian (Anirban Lahiri)*. Think they will enjoy each other's company and I hope Westwood can get a fast start and be there on Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Won twice on the European Tour already this season.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Westwood with Jimenez and some unknown Indian (Anirban Lahiri). Think they will enjoy each other's company and I hope Westwood can get a fast start and be there on Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Unknown lol only if you don't watch golf.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 7, 2015)

turkish said:



			I know it's based on recent form but I cannot believe kaymer is 90/1.... He is a superb golfer and will have a chance.

He also looks pretty relaxed from anything I've seen over there
		
Click to expand...

Im on at 90s


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Unknown lol only if you don't watch golf.
		
Click to expand...

I know he's won the Hero Open in India and the Maybank in Malaysia but prior to that his 2014 form wasn't scinitlating


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Westwood with Jimenez and *some unknown Indian (Anirban Lahiri)*. Think they will enjoy each other's company and I hope Westwood can get a fast start and be there on Sunday
		
Click to expand...

To you maybe!  If you followed European Tour, especially the Asian swing, you'd know a bit/lot more about him! Interesting swing too!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I *now* know he's won the Hero Open in India and the Maybank in Malaysia but prior to that his 2014 form wasn't scinitlating
		
Click to expand...

FTFY! 

2 Wins, a 2nd and a couple of 3rds on the Asian Tour is a bit better than 'wasn't scintilating' either!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2015)

As I said, I knew he'd won but not actually seen too much of him even on the televised tournaments. Seems 2015 has been a breakthrough year.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Im on at 90s
		
Click to expand...

Don't let me put you off,but didn't Kaymer struggle for a while a few years back when He tried changing his shot shape to suit Augusta. 

Or have I made this up?


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 7, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Don't let me put you off,but didn't Kaymer struggle for a while a few years back when He tried changing his shot shape to suit Augusta. 

Or have I made this up?
		
Click to expand...

Nope - exactly right. He can hit Draws though. It's just not his natural shot. That's probably part of the reason he's so long odds, something that could well be worth taking advantage of!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As I said, I knew he'd won but not actually seen too much of him even on the televised tournaments. *Seems 2015 has been a breakthrough year.*

Click to expand...

The hole is getting bigger!  :rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Nope - exactly right. He can hit Draws though. It's just not his natural shot. That's probably part of the reason he's so long odds, something that could well be worth taking advantage of!
		
Click to expand...

90/1 does look big


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			FTFY! 

2 Wins, a 2nd and a couple of 3rds on the Asian Tour is a bit better than 'wasn't scintilating' either!
		
Click to expand...

But rarely featured on the European Tour. I'm afraid I don't follow the Asian tour avidly and it hardly gets wall to wall coverage even on Sky. Sorry if my knowledge of this player isn't as deep and up to date as you'd wish. However if you took a straw poll on here, how many others would honestly say they know of him and what he'd done either?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Unknown lol only if you don't watch golf.
		
Click to expand...

Had a great year on the ET to back up his great year on the Asian Tour last year 

Impressive in Malaysia 

Did well couple years back in the Open - got a great swing and game to win more


----------



## Grogger (Apr 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But rarely featured on the European Tour. I'm afraid I don't follow the Asian tour avidly and it hardly gets wall to wall coverage even on Sky. Sorry if my knowledge of this player isn't as deep and up to date as you'd wish. However if you took a straw poll on here, how many others would honestly say they know of him and what he'd done either?
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of him either


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 7, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Never heard of him either
		
Click to expand...

You haven't made 40K plus posts on here though! :rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But rarely featured on the European Tour. I'm afraid I don't follow the Asian tour avidly and it hardly gets wall to wall coverage even on Sky. Sorry if my knowledge of this player isn't as deep and up to date as you'd wish. However if you took a straw poll on here, how many others would honestly say they know of him and what he'd done either?
		
Click to expand...

I watch quite a bit of golf on Sky,I wouldn't know him if he walked up to me in the street.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 7, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Don't let me put you off,but didn't Kaymer struggle for a while a few years back when He tried changing his shot shape to suit Augusta. 


Or have I made this up?
		
Click to expand...

No spot on but my moneys on already.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			No spot on but my moneys on already.
		
Click to expand...

At that price he's worth a small interest bet. 
Kaymer is a quality player.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 7, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Nope. There's only one MAJ.
		
Click to expand...

wooosh!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 7, 2015)

I have had a look at when the live coverage is on telly. Yep. It's the usual 4 hours maximum per day, with two selected groups on fuzzy vision or amen corner.

When is someone going to have the minerals to tell Augusta to stuff it, and take the major status away. The coverage is pathetic.


----------



## Grogger (Apr 7, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			I have had a look at when the live coverage is on telly. Yep. It's the usual 4 hours maximum per day, with two selected groups on fuzzy vision or amen corner.

*When is someone going to have the minerals to tell Augusta to stuff it, and take the major status away.* The coverage is pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

Serious question but why is it a major anyway? Just curious


----------



## cookelad (Apr 7, 2015)

Because Arnold Palmer said on a flight that he considered it a major


----------



## Bratty (Apr 7, 2015)

Interesting article on last month's GM about The Masters.

Essentially, it suggests that the Augusta National committee had some great marketing folks who managed to sell ice to Eskimos.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But rarely featured on the European Tour. I'm afraid I don't follow the Asian tour avidly and it hardly gets wall to wall coverage even on Sky. Sorry if my knowledge of this player isn't as deep and up to date as you'd wish. However if you took a straw poll on here, how many others would honestly say they know of him and what he'd done either?
		
Click to expand...

If you played the European Tour Fantasy League you would have probably had him as your star man as the majority did for his home tournament.


----------



## RustyTom (Apr 7, 2015)

I was gutted when i found out i was working while the masters is on, but now im buzzing...  Friday night and saturday night shift with no work on means uninterrupted coverage on my phone. Beats watching it at home with the mrs nagging me cause she wants to watch home and away or any of the other horrendous programs she watches!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			If you played the European Tour Fantasy League you would have probably had him as your star man as the majority did for his home tournament.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Use to play these sort of things and simply can't be bothered these days. Wouldn't know him if I stood next to him. Clearly a good golfer but definitely not a well known player (to me only it seems!)


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nope. Use to play these sort of things and simply can't be bothered these days. *Wouldn't know him if I stood next to him*. Clearly a good golfer but definitely not a well known player (to me only it seems!)
		
Click to expand...

No nor me but same could be said for about 70% of the players on the European Tour in my case.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 7, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			To you maybe!  If you followed European Tour, especially the Asian swing, you'd know a bit/lot more about him! Interesting swing too!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know much about him either, I certainly didn't know he had won twice this year. European golf isn't something I get to watch all that often.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 7, 2015)

When someone has the yips does it only happen in competition?   just watched tiger pitching and chipping.  Looks fine again.


----------



## freddielong (Apr 7, 2015)

Tigers doesn't have the yips that was  just thinking to much he will be fine.

Watching him hitting balls his swing looks very good.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 7, 2015)

I hope you're right, but a lot of yippers are fine in practice. They only show up under stress of competition.

Fwiw, his contact looked fine but I thought his knees looked a bit too 'dippy' through impact.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 7, 2015)

I cannot believe that Tiger will be able to comeback from a lengthy layoff and feature prominently in a major as his first competitive outing. It's one thing spanking the ball down the middle on the range but he must surely lack that edge that you only get from playing regular top class tournaments. He will do well to make it though to the weekend but I may well have to eat my words come Sunday night.


----------



## Odvan (Apr 7, 2015)

Dunno whether it's live or not but am currently watching Tiger's press conference on Golf Channel and must admit, am thoroughly enjoying his honesty and the questioning/answers as a whole. He's mighty relaxed also.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 7, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Dunno whether it's live or not but am currently watching Tiger's press conference on Golf Channel and must admit, am thoroughly enjoying his honesty and the questioning/answers as a whole. He's mighty relaxed also.
		
Click to expand...

It was earlier on mate. I watched it too and he does look relaxed.

Still wont make a difference, he will be nowhere.  45/1 :rofl:


----------



## Odvan (Apr 7, 2015)

Some fascinating 3 balls drawn out!


----------



## turkish (Apr 7, 2015)

Agreed- pick of the bunch for me is Garcia, day and fowler... Think with them all playing together at least 2 of them will be in the hunt after the cut


----------



## Slab (Apr 8, 2015)

Itâ€™s doubtful, dubious, unlikely, unfancied, & even improbable... but for today at least itâ€™s not impossible for Tiger to win the Masters this weekend

Plenty of guys out there who's chances, playing form & odds are a lot better than his & I cant wait for the action to get underway

But hypothetically & just for fun, just say he does it, just maybe Tiger wins! 

Where would such a victory and comeback, rank in golf & sport history as we know it?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 8, 2015)

Bratty said:



			Second talking point: who should Green Bay Hacker put his lucky Â£800 on? 

Bsvk to point 1, think it makes sense for players to do whatever they can to feel comfortable at Augusta, so can't say I'm surprised at Scott's decision.
		
Click to expand...

Speith and Rose.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2015)

Interesting that now the weather forecast has come out Rorys still short odds.
He has lost his head before now in wet and windy conditions.

Dustin Johnson played well at the open in windy wet conditions as of course did DC
750/1


----------



## Craggles89 (Apr 8, 2015)

Does anyone know of any non-Sky way to watch the Par 3?
Apologies if I have missed this already being asked / answered


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 8, 2015)

Slab said:



			Where would such a victory and comeback, rank in golf & sport history as we know it?
		
Click to expand...

I'd say it would rank pretty high, maybe top 5 golf wise easily. The 2008 US Open will probably be never topped IMO.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 8, 2015)

Just wanted to post the 100th post.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 8, 2015)

^^^But you're the 101st though..........:rofl:


----------



## Bratty (Apr 8, 2015)

triple_bogey said:



			^^^But you're the 101st though..........:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Really? Must look different on the mobile site!

Yep, it does.

Bugger!


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 8, 2015)

Sell you my spot for a tenner :thup: :cheers:


----------



## Bratty (Apr 8, 2015)

triple_bogey said:



			Sell you my spot for a tenner :thup: :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Done! 

Smiffy, do me a favour and pay the man, please. I've heard you're a banker...


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Apr 8, 2015)

Patrick Reed, Keegan Bradley, Ian Poulter

ouch, I bet Poults is going to love playing with them two.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 8, 2015)

Here we go then! The par 3 course just looks fabulous. If there's a course in heaven it just might be Agusta


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2015)

I would rate is as the biggest surprise in golf, bar perhaps the 2008 one legged US open.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I would rate is as the biggest surprise in golf, bar perhaps the 2008 one legged US open.
		
Click to expand...

What's the surprise?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			What's the surprise?
		
Click to expand...

Woods winning this weekend


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 8, 2015)

Monty just saying what I've argued for years. Tiger's woes accelerated when he severed his association with Butch Harman. I too believe if he swallowed his pride Woods coached by Harman would be a force to be reckoned with again.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 8, 2015)

Never, ever complain again about BBC's golf coverage!

Kirsty Gallacher for God's sake?! Bimbo golf for the lowest common denominator.

As for her "interview" yesterday of her boyfriend, cringeworthy in the extreme.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Never, ever complain again about BBC's golf coverage!

Kirsty Gallacher for God's sake?! Bimbo golf for the lowest common denominator.

As for her "interview" yesterday of her boyfriend, cringeworthy in the extreme.
		
Click to expand...

But she can swing a club well in high heels!


----------



## richart (Apr 8, 2015)

Sky, please get rid of Monty. He is getting angry just in the preview programme. He looks like he is about to explode. Let's hear more from Butch.


----------



## cookelad (Apr 8, 2015)

Sure am glad I rushed home to watch (Ironically as I'm typing paddy power "slow start to the golf Paddy") at least when we went to Kirsty we saw a little bit of golf!


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 8, 2015)

Forget the golf, Sarah Stirk is looking great this evening :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Apr 8, 2015)

richart said:



			Sky, please get rid of Monty. He is getting angry just in the preview programme. He looks like he is about to explode. Let's hear more from Butch.
		
Click to expand...

many like Monty- as I do


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 8, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But she can swing a club well in high heels!
		
Click to expand...

And is that one of the criteria for presenting televised golf?

Actually I understand that she does not play and, despite her father, never has really.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Forget the golf, Sarah Stirk is looking great this evening :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Easy tiger. Great pair of pins though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2015)

CMAC said:



			many like Monty- as I do
		
Click to expand...

He is one of the main reasons why i cant watch the Sky coverage unless on mute 

His ramblings are the same every year - the fawning over Butch and Jack is embarrassing.

He is the worst of the lot - just ahead of Roe and Holmes


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 8, 2015)

Hard to see Peter Alliss buying into this over analysed nonsense. 

However having paid a fortune then Sky understandably determined to extract every last penny out of it. Roll on Saturday & Sunday night's coverage on dear old Auntie.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2015)

CMAC said:



			many like Monty- as I do
		
Click to expand...

Another fan of Monty. He has an opinion unlike a lot of others


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Apr 8, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Easy tiger. Great pair of pins though
		
Click to expand...

yup
and she likes to show a lot of thigh when sitting on the couch with her legs crossed. 

right leg always over the left so the viewers can get a good eyeful :lol:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2015)

Good feature on Bradley Neil on the Sky coverage


----------



## CMAC (Apr 8, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Forget the golf, Sarah Stirk is looking great this evening :thup:
		
Click to expand...

hows the labrador this evening?


----------



## CMAC (Apr 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is one of the main reasons why i cant watch the Sky coverage unless on mute 

His ramblings are the same every year - *the fawning over Butch and Jack is embarrassing.*

He is the worst of the lot - just ahead of Roe and Holmes
		
Click to expand...

his respect for two legends you mean. Polar opposite on your view- seriously decent chap and all round good egg.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2015)

CMAC said:



			his respect for two legends you mean. Polar opposite on your view- *seriously decent chap and all round good egg*.
		
Click to expand...

He may well be a decent chap - well when he isnt throwing a major childish strop which i have witnessed at the seniors last year

But that doesnt mean he is a good commentator or studio guest 

At he can show respect without the need to put his tongue so far up their backside he can tickle their tonsils


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2015)

The 8th on this par 3 course is the sort of hole we should have more of. Cracking looking very short hole over a lake. 

No need for 200+ slog par 3s when you can have great short holes like this imho


----------



## bobmac (Apr 8, 2015)

I think Tiger has had a row with HID


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2015)

Nicklaus makes hole in one in par 3 comp. Legend!


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2015)

wow, hole in one for Jack Nicklaus - just magic


----------



## ger147 (Apr 8, 2015)

fundy said:



			wow, hole in one for Jack Nicklaus - just magic
		
Click to expand...

-3 after 4, not too shabby.


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 8, 2015)

Gan on the Golden Bear, brilliant.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Life in the old dog [ bear] yet.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 8, 2015)

fundy said:



			The 8th on this par 3 course is the sort of hole we should have more of. Cracking looking very short hole over a lake. 

No need for 200+ slog par 3s when you can have great short holes like this imho
		
Click to expand...

Could not agree more. Hate par 3s that are just a great big ignorant belt of 200 and stupid yards.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 8, 2015)

bobmac said:



			I think Tiger has had a row with HID
		
Click to expand...

Possibly over that stupid wafty dress she is wearing that it so long that she has to hoick it up


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Could not agree more. Hate par 3s that are just a great big ignorant belt of 200 and stupid yards.
		
Click to expand...

par 3s by far the weakest part of my home course, sadly youve just described our 8th


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Kirsty Gallacher.
Splendid.


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 8, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm a big fan of Kirsty Gallacher.
Splendid.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh Peter Alliss has joined the forum.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Ahhh Peter Alliss has joined the forum. 

Click to expand...

:rofl:
Just thought I'd see if anyone noticed. 
Do you follow his parody account on twitter? 
Majestic


----------



## CMAC (Apr 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He may well be a decent chap - *well when he isnt throwing a major childish strop which i have witnessed at the seniors last year*

But that doesnt mean he is a good commentator or studio guest 

At he can show respect without the need to put his tongue so far up their backside he can tickle their tonsils
		
Click to expand...

anyone else see this MAJOR strop? video? or was it just a bit of normal golf frustration? it is a frustrating game............well to me it is:smirk:


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 8, 2015)

I watched 10 mins, before the par 3 comp started where Monty was with Sarah Stirk explaining  the intricacies of one of the par 3 putting greens. With that very clever raised image of the green and bunkers.

I thought Monty was brilliant in his description of how a top golfer plans his strategy on the greens.
Can't see how he gets so much stick on here as it's enlightening to listen to the thoughts of one of the greats of the game.

Long may he continue with Sky.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2015)

CMAC said:



			anyone else see this MAJOR strop? video? or was it just a bit of normal golf frustration? it is a frustrating game............well to me it is:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Don't remember hearing about it at the the time and I guess it was frustration at not playing as well as he wanted to. Thing is, you know what you're getting with Monty so not exactly shock news is it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2015)

CMAC said:



			anyone else see this MAJOR strop? video? or was it just a bit of normal golf frustration? it is a frustrating game............well to me it is:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of people at the Travis Perkins last year 

Had a go at a Marshall for something then had a good at one of the tour officials

On the Saturday on the 14th on the right hand side of the fairway in the first cut


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 8, 2015)

Golfmmad said:



			I watched 10 mins, before the par 3 comp started where Monty was with Sarah Stirk explaining  the intricacies of one of the par 3 putting greens. With that very clever raised image of the green and bunkers.

I thought Monty was brilliant in his description of how a top golfer plans his strategy on the greens.
Can't see how he gets so much stick on here as it's great listen to the thoughts of one of the greats of the game.

Long may he continue with Sky. 

Click to expand...

Agree that his insight is great "added value" to the coverage.

Not certain about him being one of the greats.

In my book no majors = not a great.  

Greats are Hogan, Nicklaus, Watson, Player, Palmer, Ballesteros, Trevino and Faldo etc; all multiple Major winners. But Monty was still a top player.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2015)

As I said, not like you don't know what you're getting with Monty and maybe he had good reason. However as it's Monty he's guilty as charged regardless and if he's getting tour officials involved it was clearly a problem to him


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2015)

Golfmmad said:



			I watched 10 mins, before the par 3 comp started where Monty was with Sarah Stirk explaining  the intricacies of one of the par 3 putting greens. With that very clever raised image of the green and bunkers.

I thought Monty was brilliant in his description of how a top golfer plans his strategy on the greens.
Can't see how he gets so much stick on here as it's enlightening to listen to the thoughts of one of the greats of the game.

Long may he continue with Sky. 

Click to expand...

Good player and will be remembered as on the best one the European Tour - but a great ? Not for me


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 8, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Agree that his insight is great "added value" to the coverage.

Not certain about him being one of the greats.

In my book no majors = not a great.  

Greats are Hogan, Nicklaus, Watson, Player, Palmer, Ballesteros, Trevino and Faldo all multiple Major winners. But Monty was still a top player.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you agree with the "Added value".

But in my view his European Order Of Merit wins makes him one of my "Greats".


----------



## richart (Apr 8, 2015)

Monty did have one of the greatest rants with the Sky camera man. ironic that he now works for them.


----------



## russo (Apr 8, 2015)

Fair play to Rory's caddy Niall Horan from 1direction, brave man to take on that tee shot... So much pressure! Loving the par 3 tournament!


----------



## richart (Apr 8, 2015)

russo said:



			Fair play to Rory's caddy Niall Horan from 1direction, brave man to take on that tee shot... So much pressure! Loving the par 3 tournament!
		
Click to expand...

 Hope he didn't break Rory's driver when he fell over. Not sure why he needed it on the par three course.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good player and will be remembered as on the best one the European Tour - but a great ? Not for me
		
Click to expand...

7 times in a row winning the European tour doesnt make you great in your eyes- Bloody hell thats a hard school!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2015)

CMAC said:



			7 times in a row winning the European tour doesnt make you great in your eyes- Bloody hell thats a hard school!
		
Click to expand...

Winning majors titles a number of times - makes a player great IMO


----------



## Bratty (Apr 9, 2015)

Is anyone else getting REALLY annoyed/bored with the Paddy Power whale ad?
I am!


----------



## CMAC (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Winning majors titles a number of times - makes a player great IMO
		
Click to expand...

ahh so winning loads of PGA tour events, topping money lists and maybe one major doesnt make someone a great player in your school


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

CMAC said:



			ahh so winning loads of *PGA tour events*, topping money lists and maybe one major doesnt make someone a great player in your school

Click to expand...

0 PGA Tour events , Zero majors - no WGC - yes he is not one of the games greats *IMO* 

A very good player no doubt and one of the best that has been on the ET


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nicklaus makes hole in one in par 3 comp. Legend!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant to watch, I wonder if my irons have just increased in value!


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

Does the Sky sports  red button stuff come with Now tv?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			0 PGA Tour events , Zero majors - no WGC - yes he is not one of the games greats *IMO* 

A very good player no doubt and one of the best that has been on the ET
		
Click to expand...

Lee Janzen with one US open beats Monty and his RC record, order of merits and numerous titles around the world. Really?


----------



## Mastercracker (Apr 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lee Janzen with one US open beats Monty and his RC record, order of merits and numerous titles around the world. Really?
		
Click to expand...

Probably not, but Lee Janzen with 2 US Opens probably does


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Mastercracker said:



			Probably not, but Lee Janzen with 2 US Opens probably does 

Click to expand...

Also wouldn't count Janzen as one of the "greats"


----------



## Mastercracker (Apr 9, 2015)

Me neither, I was just being facetious.  Monty was imo a much better player and over a longer period of time than Janzen, and many of the other 1 or 2 major wonders you could name. Winning 1 or 2 majors alone does not make you a 'great' in my book, but by the same taken you do have to be a major winner to be classed as a great. Monty's other achievements were outstanding and those combined with 1 major would have made him a great, but the fact he could never get over the line rules him out.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 9, 2015)

Well and truely in the Masters spirit. Just ordered this seriously sexy headcover for my SLDR Hybrid:


----------



## CMAC (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			0 PGA Tour events , Zero majors - no WGC - yes he is not one of the games greats *IMO* 

A very good player no doubt and one of the best that has been on the ET
		
Click to expand...

who you referring to?

My point was an individual with many PGA tour wins, topping money lists and bagging 1 major wouldnt make this person a great player in your eyes?


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 9, 2015)

Golfmmad said:



			I watched 10 mins, before the par 3 comp started where Monty was with Sarah Stirk explaining  the intricacies of one of the par 3 putting greens. With that very clever raised image of the green and bunkers.

*I thought Monty was brilliant in his description of how a top golfer plans his strategy on the greens.
Can't see how he gets so much stick on here as it's enlightening to listen to the thoughts of one of the greats of the game.
*
Long may he continue with Sky. 

Click to expand...

Possible because much of commentary in the past has involved him talking about 'May (sic) Team'! I agree that his technical analysis is great - and that he was/is a great player - in spite of his failure to win a major! He's certainly a better player than some of those that have won majors,so winning a major isn't essential/doesn't define a great player imo - though it certainly 'scores points'!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

CMAC said:



			who you referring to?

My point was an individual with many PGA tour wins, topping money lists and bagging 1 major wouldnt make this person a great player in your eyes?
		
Click to expand...

For me to be one of the games great first and foremost must contain multiple major wins to his name - that's where the name is made - on the biggest stage in golf


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm with Phil. I'll never see a player without a major win as a great of the game. Monty, Westwood, Sergio, Donald all very good players, but not greats.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			I'm with Phil. I'll never see a player without a major win as a great of the game. Monty, Westwood, Sergio, Donald all very good players, but not greats.
		
Click to expand...

What about one major wonders? Played well for four days and won a major but with careers far inferior to the likes of Monty and Westwood, especially with their RC pedigree as well. Todd Hamilton a better player?


----------



## CMAC (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For me to be one of the games great first and foremost must contain multiple major wins to his name - that's where the name is made - on the biggest stage in golf
		
Click to expand...

so Rory wasn't 'great' until Major number 2?


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What about one major wonders? Played well for four days and won a major but with careers far inferior to the likes of Monty and Westwood, especially with their RC pedigree as well. Todd Hamilton a better player?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't say that. A major makes a career if a player has the tournament wins to back it up, but a one-major wonder isn't a great player. Great players win loads on Tour, and then win the big tournaments to back it up. Monty and Westwood are good players, and better players than Todd Hamilton, but they're not "greats of the game" for me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

CMAC said:



			so Rory wasn't 'great' until Major number 2?
		
Click to expand...

He hasn't even got started yet and will end up one of the games great IMO


----------



## CMAC (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He hasn't even got started yet and will end up one of the games great IMO
		
Click to expand...

you avoided answering the question- you don't work for the SNP by any chance?


----------



## Stuey01 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hardly ever gamble but like a little bet on the masters. Can't wait for things to get going now.

Just put Â£50 down spread across the following:

McIlroy to win outright.
Then e/w punts on:
Day
Walker
Speith
D Johnson
Koepka


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

CMAC said:



			you avoided answering the question- you don't work for the SNP by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

Look it's all opinions - i don't class someone who has never won a major as one of the greats in the game - McIlroy was destined to be one of the greats from when h burst on the scene of he full filled his potential - he is doing and will be remembered as one of the greats of the game when he finishes his career - the same with Els , Singh , Mickleson and others who have won multiple majors to back up stellar tour careers 

You or anyone doesn't have to follow that set of guidelines - it's all about your own opinion 

Monty was an excellent golfer - will be remembered as one of the best seen on the Eurooean Tour


----------



## CMAC (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Look it's all opinions* - i don't class someone who has never won a major as one of the greats in the game - McIlroy was destined to be one of the greats from when h burst on the scene of he full filled his potential - he is doing and will be remembered as one of the greats of the game when he finishes his career - the same with Els , Singh , Mickleson and others who have won multiple majors to back up stellar tour careers 

You or anyone doesn't have to follow that set of guidelines - it's all about your own opinion 

Monty was an excellent golfer - will be remembered as one of the best seen on the Eurooean Tour
		
Click to expand...

yes it is, but you set out your stall stating *anyone* who hasn't won *multiple Majors* isn't *great* in your eyes. As you didnt have a time machine you didnt know what McIlroy would achieve after Major 1. 
So in your eyes he wasn't *great* at that stage? yes?

Just clarifying, but it was just my opinion that Monty was/is great then you came out with some formula


p.s I don't regard Singh as a great, I dont even rate him as good- but there are many factors that preclude him in my eyes


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

CMAC said:



			yes it is, but you set out your stall stating *anyone* who hasn't won *multiple Majors* isn't *great* in your eyes. As you didnt have a time machine you didnt know what McIlroy would achieve after Major 1. 
So in your eyes he wasn't *great* at that stage? yes?

Just clarifying, but it was just my opinion that Monty was/is great then you came out with some formula


p.s I don't regard Singh as a great, I dont even rate him as good- but there are many factors that preclude him in my eyes

Click to expand...

The post you replied too explains my opinion clear as day -:thup:

Now back to 2015 Masters


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## SVB (Apr 9, 2015)

russo said:



			Fair play to Rory's caddy Niall Horan from 1direction, brave man to take on that tee shot... So much pressure! Loving the par 3 tournament!
		
Click to expand...

In interview think he said he was off 12 /13 but even so - apparently Rory is going to sign a few lines at a 1D concert later in the year.  Sounds like a good idea after the 4th pint but .............


richart said:



			Hope he didn't break Rory's driver when he fell over. Not sure why he needed it on the par three course.

Click to expand...

I thought that - Rory said something like 'I thought I "stick" him with the full bag' so perhaps part of the 'caddy for a day' experiance rather than a wedge and a putter which seem to be what most of the Pro's kids are carrying.


----------



## Fishwick (Apr 9, 2015)

SVB said:



			In interview think he said he was off 12 /13 but even so
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I found it hard to believe that he was that low.


----------



## rksquire (Apr 9, 2015)

Fishwick said:



			Yeah I found it hard to believe that he was that low.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair I think he was bricking it and visually it was all water - and I've seen plenty of guys that low and lower play equally bad shots.  I'm not much worse than that at 14 and I can play some stinkers.


----------



## Fishwick (Apr 9, 2015)

rksquire said:



			To be fair I think he was bricking it and visually it was all water - and I've seen plenty of guys that low and lower play equally bad shots.  I'm not much worse than that at 14 and I can play some stinkers.
		
Click to expand...

45 degrees off target?


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 9, 2015)

http://www.masters.com/en_US/watch/2015-04-09/egha1toknoanhmp3zptegcbqorn7ff5j.html

Gary Player can still get it out there! In incredible shape for a 79 year old! We're underway


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 9, 2015)

I haven't read all 19 pages so maybe this has been covered already. I don't think I can bear Kirsty Gallacher with her inane, obvious and repetitive questions for 4 days. Please tell me they have sent her home after the par 3 competition. Anyone else find her painful?

Regarding poor old Niall carrying the full bag. Surely it was a great advert for Nike. Millions of 1D fans would suddenly be watching the golf when they would never have bothered in the past. Here was a big bag, full of clubs all with a lovely Swoosh on them. Had he carried 4 clubs, a la Tiger, then millions of yound girls would have been none the wiser. Come on folks, be more cynical.


----------



## lobthewedge (Apr 9, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I haven't read all 19 pages so maybe this has been covered already. I don't think I can bear Kirsty Gallacher with her inane, obvious and repetitive questions for 4 days. Please tell me they have sent her home after the par 3 competition. Anyone else find her painful?
		
Click to expand...

No problems here with Kirsty, she should be fronting the whole bloody thing in my opinion.  Bring back Di Docherty as well for that matter!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Recommend the Masters App :thup:


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I haven't read all 19 pages so maybe this has been covered already. I don't think I can bear Kirsty Gallacher with her inane, obvious and repetitive questions for 4 days. Please tell me they have sent her home after the par 3 competition. Anyone else find her painful?

Regarding poor old Niall carrying the full bag. Surely it was a great advert for Nike. Millions of 1D fans would suddenly be watching the golf when they would never have bothered in the past. Here was a big bag, full of clubs all with a lovely Swoosh on them. Had he carried 4 clubs, a la Tiger, then millions of yound girls would have been none the wiser. Come on folks, be more cynical.
		
Click to expand...


She is bang tidy though.


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 9, 2015)

When does coverage start on the app?


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm watching the golf channel at the minute.  Just wondering why they aren't actually showing any golf, its just chatting and interviews etc.


----------



## Fishwick (Apr 9, 2015)

Matty2803 said:



			I'm watching the golf channel at the minute.  Just wondering why they aren't actually showing any golf, its just chatting and interviews etc.
		
Click to expand...

Probably don't have the rights to show it yet.


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

Fishwick said:



			Probably don't have the rights.
		
Click to expand...

Thought so, thanks.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Matty2803 said:



			I'm watching the golf channel at the minute.  Just wondering why they aren't actually showing any golf, its just chatting and interviews etc.
		
Click to expand...

Live main coverage isn't allowed until 8PM UK time - Amen Corner and 15/16th from 4 I believe 

The Masters Committee restrict the coverage people can see - another reason why IMO it shouldn't be a major


----------



## brendy (Apr 9, 2015)

3.45 red button on sky I believe too.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The post you replied too explains my opinion clear as day -:thup:

Now back to 2015 Masters
		
Click to expand...

not like you to avoid an answer- but if you aren't comfortable saying it then hey ho! enjoy the Masters


----------



## CMAC (Apr 9, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



http://www.masters.com/en_US/watch/2015-04-09/egha1toknoanhmp3zptegcbqorn7ff5j.html

Gary Player can still get it out there! In incredible shape for a 79 year old! We're underway 

Click to expand...

that was great, thanks for posting


----------



## Fishwick (Apr 9, 2015)

CMAC said:



			not like you to avoid an answer- but if you aren't comfortable saying it then hey ho! enjoy the Masters
		
Click to expand...

It was pretty obvious; judging greatness should be at/towards the end of a career.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Live main coverage isn't allowed until 8PM UK time - Amen Corner and 15/16th from 4 I believe 

The Masters Committee restrict the coverage people can see - another reason why IMO it shouldn't be a major
		
Click to expand...

do you think the powers that be will ever re-jig the majors and how would they try and reorganise the history books.  Can't see it happening myself


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

CMAC said:



			not like you to avoid an answer- but if you aren't comfortable saying it then hey ho! enjoy the Masters
		
Click to expand...

My answer was given multiple times and was getting quite bored of someone being extremely anal over if Rory can be judged a great or not - have given my answer in regards Rory and have given it in regards Monty 

Now onto Masters 2015


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			do you think the powers that be will ever re-jig the majors and how would they try and reorganise the history books.  Can't see it happening myself
		
Click to expand...

They won't change anything - they should but they won't. Can't have a major so closed off to the fans and to the majority of the players imo


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 9, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			do you think the powers that be will ever re-jig the majors and how would they try and reorganise the history books.  Can't see it happening myself
		
Click to expand...

I can see them eventually creating a fifth (Asian) major, but not downgrading any of the current ones and certainly not the Masters.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My answer was given multiple times and was getting quite bored of someone being extremely anal over if Rory can be judged a great or not - have given my answer in regards Rory and have given it in regards Monty 

Now onto Masters 2015
		
Click to expand...

christ Phil, I was beginning to like you but this takes the biscuit. thought you were bigger than this- seems I was wrong.


----------



## brendy (Apr 9, 2015)

Mummy Daddy, look at me, Im dancing here in the corner...:blah:


Give over you pair, 8 pointers being handed out for ignoring advice by the team remember.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I can see them eventually creating a fifth (Asian) major, but not downgrading any of the current ones and certainly not the Masters.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly see a fifth created - hopefully in Australia. But will see it go to where the money will be offered ( Dubai or China )


----------



## CMAC (Apr 9, 2015)

I see 3 more Majors- mark my words


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Fast start from old poults 2 under after 4.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 9, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			She is bang tidy though.
		
Click to expand...

That's a fair point well made.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 9, 2015)

One will surely be placed in either the Middle East or China at some point. Money talks. There should not be 3 in the USA but there is no way the USPGA will accept a downgrade of one of their tournaments.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 9, 2015)

Live golf


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 9, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Live golf 

Click to expand...

Not for me. The company broadband won't support the required bit rate. Our bb makes dial up look fast.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Rose starting well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Can't wait for the real coverage to start now.


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

Rory bombed it down the middle on 1.  Approach to 11ft, 2 putt par.  Hooked into burn on left on 2nd.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Has one of the pros with Rose got a stand bag


----------



## CMAC (Apr 9, 2015)

Matty2803 said:



			Rory bombed it down the middle on 1.  Approach to 11ft, 2 putt par.  Hooked into burn on left on 2nd.
		
Click to expand...

you watching?


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

CMAC said:



			you watching?
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching a stream of Golf Channel but its not the actual golf.  Not got the sky red button either, so I'm just relying on twitter!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 9, 2015)

Enjoying the coverage of Amen Corner on the Sky Sports site. Not surprised at Weir's struggles, looked really tense, and like he was struggling on the range on Tuesday!


----------



## CMAC (Apr 9, 2015)

Matty2803 said:



			I'm watching a stream of Golf Channel but its not the actual golf.  Not got the sky red button either, so I'm just relying on twitter!!
		
Click to expand...

how do you get Golf channel stream?


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 9, 2015)

Can watch Amen Corner here:

http://www.football365.com/news/19508/9796228/Masters-Live-feed-of-Amen-Corner-available-from-3.45pm


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

CMAC said:



			how do you get Golf channel stream?
		
Click to expand...


I just googled Golf Channel live stream.


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

Don't even need sky for Amen corner stream.

http://www1.skysports.com/masters/news/24512/9796228/masters-day-one-live-feed-of-amen-corner


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow, miracle putt by Willett for eagle on 13!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 9, 2015)

What a putt! Told it to go, and it really picked up pace and rocketed into the cup. Fantastic eagle. Would love to see him do well this week!


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 9, 2015)

Danny Willet has just sunk a huge breaking 20footer for eagle, taking him to -2

Yippee for the red button


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

Rory parred the second.  Rooting for him to do well!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow. Crane just topped his tee shot on the 12th, and it pitched before the water before dropping in. Don't see shots that bad from the pros too often!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Watching Amen corner. Whetting the appetite for later. Good to see my main bet Rose off to a fast start


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 9, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Danny Willet has just sunk a huge breaking 20footer for eagle, taking him to -2

Yippee for the red button
		
Click to expand...

20 feet? And the rest!!


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 9, 2015)

Can I have some of the luck Villegas has please?


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Matty2803 said:



			Rory parred the second.  Rooting for him to do well!
		
Click to expand...

Appears he had a duff chip on 3 after taking the big dog off the tee


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Old Singh seems to be sweating like a pig in the butchers


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 9, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Can I have some of the luck Villegas has please?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, bounces out of the trees and ends up making birdie... The golfing gods will catch up with him though!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yeah, bounces out of the trees and ends up making birdie... The golfing gods will catch up with him though!
		
Click to expand...

I call that course management


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

Par on 4 for Rory.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 9, 2015)

Crane's having a shocker. Had a putt for eagle, walked away with a bogey. After topping his tee-shot into the drink on the last, I'd say he's playing some fairly amateur golf!


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Hoffman - eagle 2 birds in the last 4 holes for 5 under


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Rose 8 foot putt for eagle on 9 to get to 5 under


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Amen Corner looks fantastic with all the bushes in flower


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 9, 2015)

Good scoring so far, level par will be nowhere today!


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

According to Masters shot tracker thing, Rory just chipped his 2nd shot 1 yard on the 6th hole...


----------



## brendy (Apr 9, 2015)

Could have gone up but not far enough and come back down the slope to him. Wouldn't be the first at that course.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Matty2803 said:



			According to Masters shot tracker thing, Rory just chipped his 2nd shot 1 yard on the 6th hole...
		
Click to expand...

oh dear - a dropped shot has been coming he's had to hole 4 footers for par on the last few holes


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Old rose a bird on 10 to -4


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

Rory sticks it to 6ft on number 7.

Poulter wobbling a bit now.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

brendy said:



			Could have gone up but not far enough and come back down the slope to him. Wouldn't be the first at that course.
		
Click to expand...

apparently it was a fluffed chip


----------



## brendy (Apr 9, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			apparently it was a fluffed chip
		
Click to expand...

Ouch.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

brendy said:



			Ouch.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting how he deals with his next chip


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 9, 2015)

Maybe Rory's fluffing a few to help out his mate Tiger, make him feel a bit better about it!

Bit of a turn around for Poults. Ended up with a shocking lie on the 12th!


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			Interesting how he deals with his next chip
		
Click to expand...

 He must have went for the 'lets not even bother chipping' on the next hole.  Birdie.  Back to level.  Par 5 8th up next!


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Matty2803 said:



			Rory sticks it to 6ft on number 7.

Poulter wobbling a bit now.
		
Click to expand...

old Rory first bird back to evens


----------



## brendy (Apr 9, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			Interesting how he deals with his next chip
		
Click to expand...

Putter please JP!


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Matty2803 said:



			He must have went for the 'lets not even bother chipping' on the next hole.  Birdie.  Back to level.  Par 5 8th up next!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully rich pickings bombing it off the tee


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

brendy said:



			Putter please JP!
		
Click to expand...

Putter is working well - thinks he's had 10 putts after 7


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Cheers for the updates guys :thup:


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Maybe Rory's fluffing a few to help out his mate Tiger, make him feel a bit better about it!

Bit of a turn around for Poults. Ended up with a shocking lie on the 12th!
		
Click to expand...

not sure how that didn't end up in the bunker - green staff slacking a bit on the cutting maybe


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

Rose lips out for par on 11.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cheers for the updates guys :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sod all else today played Penina this morning and the Mrs is sunning herself this salvo - will have to go out for dinner in a little while unfortunately


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Matty2803 said:



			Rose lips out for par on 11.
		
Click to expand...

Gutted


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Old Rory only 312 off the tee on 8 - must be suffering in the heat get some fluids in ya my son


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Old Phil back to back bogeys back to level


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Par for Rory on 8


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

Par on  8 for Rory.  346 down the middle offthe 9th tee!


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks like he has spun back on 9 3rd shot is 25 yards


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

2nd shot 25 yards short off green.  Not sure If Rory duffed it or if it spun back down the slope.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

3rd to 10 feet


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Old rose about 25 foot away in 2 on 13


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			Old Phil back to back bogeys back to level
		
Click to expand...

then eagles the 8th lol


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

Par for Rory on 9.  Good chance of eagle on 13 for Rose.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Mickelson eagle on 8 back to -2


----------



## JustOne (Apr 9, 2015)

^
^
The 13th.


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

JustOne said:



			^
^
The 13th.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Old Gallagher -2 hopefully keeps it going meaning an long interview with the cousin after!!


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

Bradley Neil is 3 over, although he hit his tee shot to 7 ft on the 6th hole.

EDIT - Holed the put, back to +2


----------



## Piece (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks like the big hitters are taking the Bubba route over the trees on 13. Dustbin made it but Scott didnt quite, yet still ended on the green stuff after clattering some timber!


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Rose gave the eagle putt a run about a 3 footer left for bird


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			Rose gave the eagle putt a run about a 3 footer left for bird
		
Click to expand...

drained -4


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Old Henley finishes on 4 under maybe he can go get a haircut now


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Old Scott about a 15 footer for eagle on 13


----------



## TigerIsAmazing (Apr 9, 2015)

nearly
he uses aimpoint to line puts? didnt seem to this time as he was way off.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Rory +1


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Rose -5


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Old tiger on in 2 43 footer for a bird


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice to see Casey back to some form at -3. McIlroy out to +1 after 12


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

Still another hour till the actual live coverage starts on Sky...  :mmm:


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

Tiger Three putt for 5 I believe.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Matty2803 said:



			Still another hour till the actual live coverage starts on Sky...  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Red button my friend!


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Red button my friend!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, watching the Amen Corner coverage at the moment!!


----------



## Tiger man (Apr 9, 2015)

Damn wish I had sky right now!


----------



## Piece (Apr 9, 2015)

Birdie chance for TW on second...

Rory on in two on 13...


----------



## Piece (Apr 9, 2015)

Piece said:



			Birdie chance for TW on second...

Rory on in two on 13...
		
Click to expand...

Birds for both.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

The fawning over Nicklaus is cringeworthy

Maybe its just me but im a bit bored of the same stories every year 

Rather they start at 8 and go straight into the action


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 9, 2015)

Painful watching at the moment. Right now I 'm not really arsed what Nicklaus did 30 years ago.
Show me some live Golf!!

Edit.. Beat me to it Phil


----------



## rickg (Apr 9, 2015)

Are they actually going to show any golf?


----------



## Piece (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The fawning over Nicklaus is cringeworthy

Maybe its just me but im a bit bored of the same stories every year 

Rather they start at 8 and go straight into the action
		
Click to expand...

It is a bit naff, I agree.


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2015)

Theyre not allowed to show the live golf until 8pm (as per augustas rules), only coverage till then is on the red button


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Thankfully we BBC on Sat and Sunday and there wont be any of this naff - The Open next year will be unbearable


----------



## colint (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thankfully we BBC on Sat and Sunday and there wont be any of this naff - The Open next year will be unbearable
		
Click to expand...

Seriously ? you'd rather listen to Allis telling you who the pro was 70 years ago ? Turn over an turn back on at 8


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

colint said:



			Seriously ? you'd rather listen to Allis telling you who the pro was 70 years ago ? Turn over an turn back on at 8
		
Click to expand...

Yes i would rather listen to the BBC team than Monty "Uh uh uh uh" and the same tales of 30 years ago that we heard last year


----------



## colint (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes i would rather listen to the BBC team than Monty "Uh uh uh uh" and the same tales of 30 years ago that we heard last year
		
Click to expand...

Hilarious, you don't think you get that with Allis ? Turn over, easily fixed


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 9, 2015)

This is by far the biggest joke coverage of golf ever.
The BBC losing the golf is a travesty.

At least we will have a choice over the weekend.

Still Sara Stark is nice to look at.

If they suck up to JN any more I will cry.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2015)

They aren't allowed to broadcast live until 8.oo UK time. Augusta's stipulation.

When I first watched it there was no TV coverage allowed on the front nine and only very limited time (last 2-3hours and only on Saturday and Sunday too - possibly not even the full back nine if memory serves)

Back then you could take a young lady out to the pictures, have a fish supper, get a tram home and still have change from half-a-crown!

Try telling that ti't youngsters of today and won't believe you. They won't.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

colint said:



			Hilarious, you don't think you get that with Allis ? Turn over, easily fixed
		
Click to expand...

I cant turn over because its not on the BBC - Allis does it whilst the golf is going on so i dont mind him talking because i like his tales.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2015)

fundy said:



			Theyre not allowed to show the live golf until 8pm (as per augustas rules), only coverage till then is on the red button
		
Click to expand...

So they can show it on the Red Button - ie, on the tv before 8 but they cant show it on the tv untill 8...?
That makes so much sense.............

I agree with Murph - they need a kicking!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 9, 2015)

Tigers looking fit though not so much of the bulging muscles any more.


----------



## colint (Apr 9, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			This is by far the biggest joke coverage of golf ever.
The BBC losing the golf is a travesty.

At least we will have a choice over the weekend.

Still Sara Stark is nice to look at.

If they suck up to JN any more I will cry.
		
Click to expand...

It's Augusta's rule, not Sky. BBC lost the golf because they didn't bid, so its not a travesty, they didn't want it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2015)

It always amazes me when people complain about something on TV. 
Just don't watch it,it's really that easy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

colint said:



			It's Augusta's rule, not Sky. BBC lost the golf because they didn't bid, so its not a travesty, they didn't want it
		
Click to expand...

How can they have not bid for the golf when they have it on the Sat and Sunday ?

Augusta not allowing live coverage doesnt excuse the naff and nonsense and fawning currently going on from them.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I cant turn over because its not on the BBC - Allis does it whilst the golf is going on so i dont mind him talking because i like his tales.
		
Click to expand...

Peter Alliss is the governor for me. The natural successor to Henry Longhurst and not given to a lot of the preposterous  "How did that miss?" "Amazing! Banality of so many of the others.

Rambles a bit, sure. But just adds to the charm of the man.&#128077;


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How can they have not bid for the golf when they have it on the Sat and Sunday ?

Augusta not allowing live coverage doesnt excuse the naff and nonsense and fawning currently going on from them.
		
Click to expand...

They definitely didn't bid for The Open, Sky won it unopposed


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How can they have not bid for the golf when they have it on the Sat and Sunday ?

Augusta not allowing live coverage doesnt excuse the naff and nonsense and fawning currently going on from them.
		
Click to expand...

It's the same every year Phil , I like it  All part of watching The Masters, you know what to expect :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			They definitely didn't bid for The Open, Sky won it unopposed
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnt have been able to match Sky


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			It's the same every year Phil , I like it  All part of watching The Masters, you know what to expect :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully the BBC show starts and it straight into the golf 

Sky need to get rid of the hour of nonsense.


----------



## colint (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How can they have not bid for the golf when they have it on the Sat and Sunday ?

Augusta not allowing live coverage doesnt excuse the naff and nonsense and fawning currently going on from them.
		
Click to expand...

They didn't bid for the full contract as they weren't prepared to pay the market rate, thats how.

I'd rather listen to "fawning" about the greatest ever than hearing who allis's dad played with and how the pro's wife walked her black lab across the course every morning


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thankfully the BBC show starts and it straight into the golf 

Sky need to get rid of the hour of nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

No leave it as it is , can listen to Jack all day


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thankfully the BBC show starts and it straight into the golf 

Sky need to get rid of the hour of nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

This is why I'm devastated that they have the Open from 2017. It will be ruined by hours of nonsense and my favourite Sunday of the year will be a joke compared to all the years I've loved since I was a nipper watching it on Auntie &#128546;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			No leave it as it is , can listen to Jack all day
		
Click to expand...

Used to but every year its the same now and the same stories and its boring now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			No leave it as it is , can listen to Jack all day
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather listen to Nicklaus talk. He's been there and done it and so what he says about Augusta should be heard and respected


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thankfully the BBC show starts and it straight into the golf 

Sky need to get rid of the hour of nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Just tune in when the Live golf starts :thup:


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Used to but every year its the same now and the same stories and its boring now.
		
Click to expand...

Never boring, you know he's going to reminisce , it's like your favourite Uncle visiting, you know you'll get the same stories but you still love him to bits


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Never boring, you know he's going to reminisce , it's like your favourite Uncle visiting, you know you'll get the same stories but you still love him to bits 

Click to expand...

Needs an extra spicey werthers to jolt him up a bit

Prob smells of my fav Uncle


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Starts with McIroy making birdie - hopefully a good omen


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2015)

The wait is FINALLY over and the endless conjecture is now behind us (until end of play tonight)

if I could borrow from Darts &. F1

LET'S WATCH GOLF!!!!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Westwood with Jimenez and some unknown Indian (Anirban Lahiri). Think they will enjoy each other's company and I hope Westwood can get a fast start and be there on Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Well, the 'unknown Indian' shot a couple of shots better than Westwood and 8 better than MAJ. Matched the truly great Tom Watson too!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Great to see Rose doing well 

Think after his US Open win it has given him belief to turn one of these first round leads into something more


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 9, 2015)

Anyone see the Rose interview? Looked like he was sporting a new set of Gnashers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Great to see Rose doing well 

Think after his US Open win it has given him belief to turn one of these first round leads into something more
		
Click to expand...

Got Rose to win. Very happy for now especially at 14/1 thanks to Mr Ladbroke


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got Rose to win. Very happy for now especially at 14/1 thanks to Mr Ladbroke
		
Click to expand...

I'm fairly happy with Bubba's start (backed him).
Would have been happier if he hadn't boogied the 18th tho


----------



## Tongo (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Great to see Rose doing well 

Think after his US Open win it has given him belief to turn one of these first round leads into something more
		
Click to expand...

Pleased to see Big Phil and Ernie going well as well. Is Ernie back using a regular putter yet?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Pleased to see Big Phil and Ernie going well as well. Is Ernie back using a regular putter yet?
		
Click to expand...

Yes believe he and Bradley are using normal length putters

Did anyone see Dufner ??? - Hair and lots of weight gone


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Nicklaus in the commentary booth. Very happy.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes believe he and Bradley are using normal length putters

Did anyone see Dufner ??? - Hair and lots of weight gone
		
Click to expand...

Think his mrs as gone aswell.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Why are they not showing any actual golf !!!!


----------



## Tiger man (Apr 9, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Well, the 'unknown Indian' shot a couple of shots better than Westwood and 8 better than MAJ. Matched the truly great Tom Watson too!
		
Click to expand...

Imagine the posts were he to win


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes believe he and Bradley are using normal length putters

Did anyone see Dufner ??? - Hair and lots of weight gone
		
Click to expand...

one of the two options when you get divorced isnt it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

fundy said:



			one of the two options when you get divorced isnt it?
		
Click to expand...

My Wife has told me i must get my haircut


----------



## bobmac (Apr 9, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Well, the 'unknown Indian' shot a couple of shots better than Westwood and 8 better than MAJ. Matched the truly great Tom Watson too!
		
Click to expand...

Isn't hindsight a wonderful thing........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

My outside bet is sneaking up - Angel Cabera


----------



## Tongo (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My outside bet is sneaking up - Angel Cabera 

Click to expand...

Excellent. Gotta love El Pato!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2015)

In my opinion, what just happened to Sergio is stupid........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Quality from Woods


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Tiger Woods - wow. Some shot that.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2015)

Woods shot around the trees there reminded me of when I play well. Normally it's just about 10 seconds before my alarm wakes me up.


----------



## colint (Apr 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tiger Woods - wow. Some shot that.
		
Click to expand...

Back must be fine to play that shot !


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2015)

Imurg said:



			In my opinion, what just happened to Sergio is stupid........
		
Click to expand...

Missed it,what happened?


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2015)

That's the old Tiger. Interesting...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Even better from Els !!

Some shots being played


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Missed it,what happened?
		
Click to expand...

pitched just past the pin and the ball span back down the slope and off the green


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 9, 2015)

Imurg said:



			pitched just past the pin and the ball span back down the slope and off the green
		
Click to expand...

His own making though.

He's smashed a 9 iron 175 yards so is going to spin. Could have hit an easier 8.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2015)

Imurg said:



			pitched just past the pin and the ball span back down the slope and off the green
		
Click to expand...

That's got to hurt.
Very rare I get any back spin


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			His own making though.

He's smashed a 9 iron 175 yards so is going to spin. *Could have hit an easier 8.*

Click to expand...

Yep spot on - the greens are getting quicker and too much spin is going to get punished


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm really not a fan of Casey.
Don't know what it is.


----------



## colint (Apr 9, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm really not a fan of Casey.
Don't know what it is.
		
Click to expand...

I've got him e/w at 80/1 so giving him the benefit this week !


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2015)

I was only half listening but did I just hear Nicklaus complaining about the lack of live coverage and not seeing all the action?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2015)

Rory finishes -1 for the day. That'll do for me. Steadied the ship after a few stormy seas and could go off on a hack tomorrow.

Now to watch Tiger's trials and tribulations for his back 9. Still feel it could go either way for him.


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			I was only half listening but did I just hear Nicklaus complaining about the lack of live coverage and not seeing all the action?
		
Click to expand...

you did indeed! says he likes to watch all 72 holes of all the majors but cant here and the uspga usually


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2015)

Spieth is looking very good. I have a feeling he could be leading into the final day and lose it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			I was only half listening but did I just hear Nicklaus complaining about the lack of live coverage and not seeing all the action?
		
Click to expand...

He did indeed :thup: - he best not moan too much


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2015)

colint said:



			I've got him e/w at 80/1 so giving him the benefit this week !
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: & so you should


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2015)

fundy said:



			you did indeed! says he likes to watch all 72 holes of all the majors but cant here and the uspga usually
		
Click to expand...

Go on, Jack!  Probably the only person that can openly criticise the Augusta Committee and it needed saying.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2015)

Woods hits a 3-wood 300 yards uphill and with a cut and they're incredulous. Doesn't everyone do that?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2015)

Young Jordan keeps going like this he'll be 30 odd under come Sunday night...


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 9, 2015)

We'll see what Tiger's chipping is like now.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 9, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Young Jordan keeps going like this he'll be 30 odd under come Sunday night...
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Young Jordan keeps going like this he'll be 30 odd under come Sunday night...
		
Click to expand...

He's a great player but leaves me a bit cold really. Not much character about him and just grinds on. I imagine he'll win oodles in his career though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

I have to be honest and hold my hands up, Woods is in great nick and playing nicely. Good to see and he may well be up near the top come the end of play. Fair play to him. Hope he continues in this form.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 9, 2015)

Some shot up the hill from tiger.   Still favouring the fade.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 9, 2015)

I didn't think it was possible but I think Jack could have a bigger trumpet than the Postman.

To be fair though he has won 18 Majors


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Some shot up the hill from tiger.   Still favouring the fade.
		
Click to expand...

That drive favoured the wild duck hook !!

Edit: looks like a big push right


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Ooops. Sorry Tiger. Should have kept quiet. Not sure if that was left or right in the end?


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 9, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm really not a fan of Casey.
Don't know what it is.
		
Click to expand...

What's not to like?  Each to their own I suppose.

Saw his interview after his 3 under 69. What a great attitude he has, relaxed and in a really good place at the moment. Refreshing to hear that it didn't matter about a few bad shots and he is embracing the whole week.

With all the injuries he's had over the last few years and to be playing as well as he is, says a lot about his character. I say, the best of flipping luck to him!
He's still my favourite player.

:thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have to be honest and hold my hands up, Woods is in great nick and playing nicely. Good to see and he may well be up near the top come the end of play. Fair play to him. Hope he continues in this form.
		
Click to expand...

And following that, right on cue, he stuffs it into the trees off the tee.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 9, 2015)

Search party out for woods drive !!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Search party out for woods drive !!
		
Click to expand...

Well the driver is on the floor


----------



## colint (Apr 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Ooops. Sorry Tiger. Should have kept quiet. Not sure if that was left or right in the end?
		
Click to expand...

You're barred Homer !


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow - big Ernie is hitting some wonderful shots


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2015)

Go on Ernie!!


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2015)

Tiger out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Nearly the first Woods strop after that fat shot

Qulaity from Butch - "that swing was harder than the one he hit the ball with" :rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nearly the first Woods strop after that fat shot

Qulaity from Butch - "that swing was harder than the one he hit the ball with" :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I get the feeling you enjoyed that Phil


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Go on Ernie!!
		
Click to expand...

Quality from Ernie - 6 under 

Spieth complaining as he sticks it to 6 feet


----------



## Piece (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spieth complaining as he sticks it to 6 feet 

Click to expand...

Then walks after his putt thinking he's fluffed it...as it hits the middle of the hole!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2015)

Notice that just like me Ernie has KBS shafts in his irons. It looks as if my using them is paying dividends for KBS. If the likes of Ernie's using them off the back of my endorsement then they must be delighted.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Piece said:



			Then walks after his putt thinking he's fluffed it...as it hits the middle of the hole!
		
Click to expand...

Him an Ernie could easily finish up 8 under at this rate


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2015)

Spieth walks off the 12th with a birdie and not having confidence about either shot. He's got the rub of the green today. Him and Els to be leading after day 1?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

The Woods teddies are getting close - ran after that shot - tough one to cut on that lie

And Spieth gets a proper bounce out of the trees


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2015)

Spieth proving that sometimes you just get all the luck. Middle of the fairway off a tree.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Brilliant from Kuchar - shame we heard the cheers whilst Sky were showing a graphic of the hole instead !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Woods teddies are getting close - ran after that shot - tough one to cut on that lie

And Spieth gets a proper bounce out of the trees
		
Click to expand...

And the anti-Tiger rubbish starts. I think for the first time out after the lay off he's working hard and trying to make a great score. His level of intensity remains undiminished and I think he's getting frustrated. Not that you've ever been frustrated or played shots and not got a reward.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Very very good bunker shot - played that very well.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And the anti-Tiger rubbish starts. I think for the first time out after the lay off he's working hard and trying to make a great score. His level of intensity remains undiminished and I think he's getting frustrated. Not that you've ever been frustrated or played shots and not got a reward.
		
Click to expand...

Quite sad really isn't it?obsessed even


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2015)

Tiger hitting a lot of 3 woods off the tee - not happy with the driver?


----------



## Piece (Apr 9, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Tiger hitting a lot of 3 woods off the tee - not happy with the driver?
		
Click to expand...

Seems to be hitting the bigdog quite well: good on 8 and 11


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2015)

Maybe he should hit it a bit more...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Spieth trundling along and in sole lead. Not a player I particularly like but can't knock his round to date. With the par fives to come he could go very low


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't know, Homer. It's 7 birdies for Spieth, I think statistically he's up against it now. He just needs to be steady, he's had a fair bit of luck to get the last 2 birdies.


----------



## Piece (Apr 9, 2015)

Thats a great chip shot from Tiger on 11. That had fat/thin all over it.

Nice putt from Serge.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Some pitch from Woods. What short game issues? The old Woods would knock that in and move on. Lets see what he does. If it goes in it could really kick start his run for home


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			I don't know, Homer. It's 7 birdies for Spieth, I think statistically he's up against it now. He just needs to be steady, he's had a fair bit of luck to get the last 2 birdies.
		
Click to expand...

More luck from Spieth


----------



## Piece (Apr 9, 2015)

Does Spieth actually know what he's doing!?!? Amazing flag stop!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nearly the first Woods strop after that fat shot

Qulaity from Butch - "that swing was harder than the one he hit the ball with" :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Also the comment "one thing we learnt from that shot,his backs ok" as he fats it,lol


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 9, 2015)

Surely Spieth can't keep getting these breaks.


----------



## Jimbop90 (Apr 9, 2015)

What a round Jordan Spieth is having!


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 9, 2015)

Some great golf being played right now


----------



## brendy (Apr 9, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Surely Spieth can't keep getting these breaks.
		
Click to expand...

I dont think so, the longer it goes on the bigger the shock when it comes crumbling. He needs a couple of average holes to keep him right otherwise he may end up waiting for it to go wrong.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Great up and down by old tiger on 11


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And the anti-Tiger rubbish starts. I think for the first time out after the lay off he's working hard and trying to make a great score. His level of intensity remains undiminished and I think he's getting frustrated. Not that you've ever been frustrated or played shots and not got a reward.
		
Click to expand...

Hold on you were apologising earlier for doubting him,now your bemoaning the posts as well.

Also you don't like Speith[why not].
See it not just other people Martin your at it too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Piece said:



			Does Spieth actually know what he's doing!?!? Amazing flag stop!
		
Click to expand...

Lucky hacker today


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 9, 2015)

brendy said:



			I dont think so, the longer it goes on the bigger the shock when it comes crumbling. He needs a couple of average holes to keep him right otherwise he may end up waiting for it to go wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Needs to sort out that leak off the tee, got away with them so far.


----------



## Piece (Apr 9, 2015)

Splosh! Oops TW.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 9, 2015)

brendy said:



			I dont think so, the longer it goes on the bigger the shock when it comes crumbling. He needs a couple of average holes to keep him right otherwise he may end up waiting for it to go wrong.
		
Click to expand...

If it was matchplay id drop him , story over ,have picked (not backed) him to win it but by golly he abusing lady luck at the min


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 9, 2015)

Piece said:



			Splosh! Oops TW.
		
Click to expand...


Oh crikey i hope he drops it right this time ha ha


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Piece said:



			Splosh! Oops TW.
		
Click to expand...

Atleast he can drop it where he likes!!


----------



## Piece (Apr 9, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Oh crikey i hope he drops it right this time ha ha
		
Click to expand...

Great recovery chip! The yips that never were, are gone


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Great pitch


----------



## Swingalot (Apr 9, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Needs to sort out that leak off the tee, got away with them so far.
		
Click to expand...

He leaks right when under pressure. Has done it a lot of recent comps. I think we could see him rip it up for 2/3 days and then 'do a Rory'


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 9, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			Great pitch
		
Click to expand...

Agree has got his touch back.
Fair play on that front.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Great pitch from Woods but bogey's don't win green jackets. I think level par would be a good score for him to get in with now.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 9, 2015)

Swingalot said:



*He leaks right when under pressure*. Has done it a lot of recent comps. I think we could see him rip it up for 2/3 days and then 'do a Rory'
		
Click to expand...

I remember well from last weekend.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Is old Kirsty on sky today only just started watching and haven't seen her yet


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Agree has got his touch back.
Fair play on that front.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he is scrambling well to keep himself around par


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			Is old Kirsty on sky today only just started watching and haven't seen her yet
		
Click to expand...

She was doing bits for Sky Sports News earlier


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great pitch from Woods but bogey's don't win green jackets. I think level par would be a good score for him to get in with now.
		
Click to expand...

Agree the old boy will do well to get to level


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Could be costly by old els


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Thats a proper big slice from Woods


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thats a proper big slice from Woods
		
Click to expand...

has he been cutting/slicing everything today


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 9, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			has he been cutting/slicing everything today
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

I did say I thought the driving would still be a huge issue for Woods and looks like I was right (sadly). Shame as the short game looks much more Tiger like. Hoping he can get some birdies coming home and get close to level. Fear he might drift to +3 or +4 though if he can't get it in play off the tee


----------



## Beel77 (Apr 9, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			has he been cutting/slicing everything today
		
Click to expand...

Could do with slowing his swing down a bit, looks like he's trying so hard to impress!


----------



## Piece (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thats a proper big slice from Woods
		
Click to expand...

Not by his standards...only about 25 yards!


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Tough chip on 13 for old tiger


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2015)

Swinging like that is gonna hurt eventually isn't it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Piece said:



			Not by his standards...only about 25 yards!
		
Click to expand...

Controlled fade


----------



## Piece (Apr 9, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Swinging like that is gonna hurt eventually isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

It would hurt me!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Swinging like that is gonna hurt eventually isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

No control at all - certianly throwing everything behind it


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2015)

Are you guys watching the same Tiger? He's not been slicing everything. He played the 9th off the 1st fairway, needing a 100yard snaphook. He played the 11th pretty much perfectly off the tee with a nice draw into the middle of the fairway.


----------



## Piece (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Controlled fade 

Click to expand...

Power fade!


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			Tough chip on 13 for old tiger
		
Click to expand...

pretty good effort


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

He's always chucked the kitchen sink at it in the last five years or so


----------



## Piece (Apr 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He's always chucked the kitchen sink at it
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you!


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Tough putt for spirt - that'll put hairs on your chest


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			Tough putt for spirt - that'll put hairs on your chest
		
Click to expand...

flaming iPad should read Speith


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2015)

Piece said:



			It would hurt me!
		
Click to expand...

Bearing in mind he's just back from a lay-off due to injury it's a bit of a risk....


----------



## Piece (Apr 9, 2015)

One of the biggest hitters, Day, takes an iron off 13?


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Great bird for old tiger


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 9, 2015)

So.....

All the keyboard/armchair experts that were adamant Woods had the chipping yips care to reconsider?

Bet Hank Haney feels like a whopper after all the abuse he dished out on twitter!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

That was a great drive

Day has just reached the par 5 with two irons !!


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Has old day got old tiger's outfit on from yesterday


----------



## Piece (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That was a great drive

Day has just reached the par 5 with two irons !! 

Click to expand...

He is now worthy of a place on this forum


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 9, 2015)

Poor old Ben Crenshaw, 2 birdies and still finished +19


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 9, 2015)

Piece said:



			He is now worthy of a place on this forum
		
Click to expand...

Only if his second shot was an 8 iron.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			Only if his second shot was an 8 iron.
		
Click to expand...

Just as he had one foot in the door - its snatched away


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2015)

I wish the Augusta Committee would apply their level of detail to the cameramen that get used on the course. Apart from the 12th, it seems that none of them are able to track a ball that's landing right in front of them.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Another 3 putt for Speith??


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

What price was Day before play started?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What price was Day before play started?
		
Click to expand...

Generally 14's


----------



## Piece (Apr 9, 2015)

Interesting that Sergio uses claw grip for long putts and normal for short.


----------



## Soft hands (Apr 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What price was Day before play started?
		
Click to expand...

Only around 14/1. I've bet him,Reed and Stenson.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Generally 14's
		
Click to expand...

Could be a nice earner especially E/W.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Did you see the old fella on 18 with a pair of loafers on with shorts and white socks - some of the old septic crack me up


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Oops it appears he is a dumba$Â£


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice shout Tiger - Not!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Nice shout Tiger - Not!
		
Click to expand...

He shouted at himself 

As with them all - hoping for the bounce back into the fairway - if it hit me i would be tempted to launch it deeper into the rubbish


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oops it appears he is a dumba$Â£
		
Click to expand...

New tiger, doesn't swear. I preffered the club chucker. He was more fun to watch. No swearing, no gobbing, and the odd dropped club. No wonder he's not in contention.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

But Woods is far from the only one not shouting. Why make a fuss when he doesn't. Some strange reactions. The driving is worrying though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Did Stenson pull out ?


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He shouted at himself 

As with them all - hoping for the bounce back into the fairway - if it hit me i would be tempted to launch it deeper into the rubbish
		
Click to expand...


To to be fair hardly any of em shout just shove a club out and he is now 100+ in the world and no longer a role model


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm really not a fan of Casey.
Don't know what it is.
		
Click to expand...

Hope he does well. He was our junior champion 2 years running.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			New tiger, doesn't swear. I preffered the club chucker. He was more fun to watch. No swearing, no gobbing, and the odd dropped club. No wonder he's not in contention.
		
Click to expand...

We had the wild swish in the air at the flies - pushed the flies out right :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			To to be fair hardly any of em shout just shove a club out and he is now 100+ in the world and no longer a role model
		
Click to expand...

They all get the same treatment when they dont shout.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			New tiger, doesn't swear. I preffered the club chucker. He was more fun to watch. No swearing, no gobbing, and the odd dropped club. No wonder he's not in contention.
		
Click to expand...

the old sprogs are getting older now and probably picking up all the previous bad habits


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did Stenson pull out ?
		
Click to expand...

+1 through 16 I think according to the Masters online leaderboard


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

Well in Sergio


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 9, 2015)

Speith is 2/1 now...with 3 days to go. Madness


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Old day is looking good - another bird at 14


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

How did that stay on the bank ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Think Woods will finish +1 or +2 now. Not the major meltdown it could have been but that driver is his biggest problem. Not sure how you fix that before tomorrow


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think Woods will finish +1 or +2 now. Not the major meltdown it could have been but that driver is his biggest problem. Not sure how you fix that before tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

hit 3 wood


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			hit 3 wood
		
Click to expand...

Not sure he's all that straighter with that is he?


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Weak shout from old gmac on 18


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think Woods will finish +1 or +2 now. Not the major meltdown it could have been but that driver is his biggest problem. Not sure how you fix that before tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Tomorrow is another day. How many times have you drove well one day and not the next? And vice-versa.

The thing I dont understand is why risk driver when he clearly he isnt consistent with it? He used to hit a stinger of a 2I surely you dont have to be so long off the tee at Augusta.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure he's all that straighter with that is he?
		
Click to expand...

 Not really


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Tomorrow is another day. How many times have you drove well one day and not the next? And vice-versa.

The thing I dont understand is why risk driver when he clearly he isnt consistent with it? He used to hit a stinger of a 2I surely you dont have to be so long off the tee at Augusta.
		
Click to expand...

The fairways are soft with the greens getting harder so you need the shortest club possible into the green to stand a chance of gettign it close


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Tomorrow is another day. How many times have you drove well one day and not the next? And vice-versa.

The thing I dont understand is why risk driver when he clearly he isnt consistent with it? He used to hit a stinger of a 2I surely you dont have to be so long off the tee at Augusta.
		
Click to expand...

Like most people he likes to give it a wack


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Great bird for old day


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 9, 2015)

How can anyone not like spieth?    

Young chap plays fearless golf with the odd mistake thrown in there.  Quality viewing.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			How can anyone not like spieth?    

Young chap plays fearless golf with the odd mistake thrown in there.  Quality viewing.
		
Click to expand...

People had better get used to him - he's going to win the lot!


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			How can anyone not like spieth?    

Young chap plays fearless golf with the odd mistake thrown in there.  Quality viewing.
		
Click to expand...

He is a class act - another bird for old day on 16


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			How can anyone not like spieth?    

Young chap plays fearless golf with the odd mistake thrown in there.  Quality viewing.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - quality golfer - plays with a smile - youthful excitement - seems a nice bloke. 

Brilliant with the putter


----------



## IainP (Apr 9, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			He is a class act - another bird for old day on 16
		
Click to expand...

Thought his (unwanted) nickname was "All Day".

Great golf though, agree.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 9, 2015)

2 horse race now according to the bookies -Spieth 2/1 and Day 7/2. Anyone taking those odds this early in the tournament must be mad.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 9, 2015)

Anyone fancy Woods to put a ripper of a round in tomorrow.

Nerves got the better of him today i think.

Will be more settled tomorrow i think


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			2 horse race now according to the bookies -Spieth 2/1 and Day 7/2. Anyone taking those odds this early in the tournament must be mad.
		
Click to expand...

The old bookies give diddly squat


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			Anyone fancy Woods to put a ripper of a round in tomorrow.

Nerves got the better of him today i think.

Will be more settled tomorrow i think
		
Click to expand...

think he'll score better than today 69 at best


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			Anyone fancy Woods to put a ripper of a round in tomorrow.

Nerves got the better of him today i think.

Will be more settled tomorrow i think
		
Click to expand...

Nah - not with him driving like he is 

I reckon after tomorrows round he will be aroumd level par - about 10 shots behind just on cut mark


----------



## Soft hands (Apr 10, 2015)

Encouraging return for Woods better than most people will have expected.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 10, 2015)

Soft hands said:



			Encouraging return for Woods better than most people will have expected.
		
Click to expand...

Yep not to shabby from the old mucker


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 10, 2015)

Old del boy. What a guy. Lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			Yep not to shabby from the old mucker
		
Click to expand...

Just the 9 shots behind


----------



## Soft hands (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just the 9 shots behind 

Click to expand...

My god it's his 1st round back, you really are bitter man. Only two behind Mcilroy.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just the 9 shots behind 

Click to expand...

I think that was better than what most expected


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 10, 2015)

Great par from old "All Day"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

Soft hands said:



			My god it's his 1st round back, you really are bitter man. Only two behind Mcilroy.
		
Click to expand...

Bitter ? Nah 

He performed as most expected - just a shame the hogged the coverage whilst many other players were out there.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bitter ? Nah 

He performed as most expected - just a shame the hogged the coverage whilst many other players were out there.
		
Click to expand...

not a lot he can do about that - the old fella is entitled to earn a crust.  He ain't putting any jam on his bread but he's getting a thinly spread of butter on it so good luck to him


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			not a lot he can do about that - the old fella is entitled to earn a crust.  *He ain't putting any jam on his bread but he's getting a thinly spread of butter on it so good luck to him*

Click to expand...



Yep not his fault - just a shame and why i would prefer he miss the cut so we can see all the other players

Even no in the studio the focus should be all about the guys at the top half - yes its all about a guy 9 shouts back


----------



## Soft hands (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bitter ? Nah 

He performed as most expected - just a shame the hogged the coverage whilst many other players were out there.
		
Click to expand...

You must be about something. It's abit of a laugh criticising the odd bad shot or reaction but every single time is tedious.

He gets tv time because he's the greatest player who is still competing,Nicklaus got plenty air time yesterday it's fair enough. 

Rory will get majority of air time if Tiger misses the cut as would be expected he's the next most popular player it's how it works.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just the 9 shots behind 

Click to expand...

Really is quite sad how you take enjoyment from willing someone to do badly! 

Did better than I expected, certainly short game wise. His driving a been horrific for years.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

Soft hands said:



			You must be about something. It's abit of a laugh criticising the odd bad shot or reaction but every single time is tedious.

He gets tv time because he's the greatest player who is still competing,Nicklaus got plenty air time yesterday it's fair enough. 

Rory will get majority of air time if Tiger misses the cut as would be expected he's the next most popular player it's how it works.
		
Click to expand...

He provides enough ammunition to critsize and i look forward to the day when the focus isnt just about Woods


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Really is quite sad how you take enjoyment from willing someone to do badly! 

Did better than I expected, certainly short game wise. His driving a been horrific for years.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but im not a Woods fan - didnt realise it was a crime to want him to miss the cut so then the Masters can be about more than just Tiger Woods


----------



## Soft hands (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He provides enough ammunition to critsize and i look forward to the day when the focus isnt just about Woods
		
Click to expand...

But then it will just be on the best/most popular player at that time? You're going to be wanting someone to do bad for a long time.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He provides enough ammunition to critsize and i look forward to the day when the focus isnt just about Woods
		
Click to expand...

When he calls it a day will the focus change from one fella to another rather than a group of fellas though that is the question


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

Soft hands said:



			But then it will just be on the best/most popular player at that time? You're going to be wanting someone to do bad for a long time.
		
Click to expand...

As long as that best player is actually contending then there is no issue - if Woods was attaking the leaders then the coverage should be about him and the others but not when he is miles away from the leader and then they still focus on him after. 

Its not the "Tiger Woods Masters"


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 10, 2015)

Old Sarah could do with a better fitting bra


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but im not a Woods fan - didnt realise it was a crime to want him to miss the cut so then the Masters can be about more than just Tiger Woods
		
Click to expand...

Not a crime at all, just sad like I say.

Sure you'll be fed up of watching every shot McIlroy/a.n.other world #1 hits when he hangs up the clubs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			When he calls it a day will the focus change from one fella to another rather than a group of fellas though that is the question
		
Click to expand...

The focus will be on the players in that tournament that are doing well - as we witness when Woods isnt playing.


How many shots did we see from the World Number 2 today - None. Same score as Woods and out on the course at the same time yet we didnt see him at all .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Not a crime at all, just sad like I say.
*
Sure you'll be fed up of watching every shot McIlroy/a.n.other world #1 hits when he hangs up the clubs.*

Click to expand...

But that hasnt happened when Woods isnt playing - you get to see all of the players play and not just one.


----------



## Soft hands (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As long as that best player is actually contending then there is no issue - if Woods was attaking the leaders then the coverage should be about him and the others but not when he is miles away from the leader and then they still focus on him after. 

Its not the "Tiger Woods Masters"
		
Click to expand...

No it isn't.

But that's the media for you they will do that with the player who brings in most viewers regardless of if they are contending and always will. 

I don't like the way Mcilroy gets a free pass off Sky all the time, doesn't mean I want him to play bad. 

You're going to be frustrated as one player getting majority of focus will never change.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but im not a Woods fan - didnt realise it was a crime to want him to miss the cut so then the Masters can be about more than just Tiger Woods
		
Click to expand...

that's fair enough some people you just don't like - I think the same about old Garcia don't know why think he is a right muppet


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

Soft hands said:



			No it isn't.

But that's the media for you they will do that with the player who brings in most viewers regardless of if they are contending and always will. 

I don't like the way Mcilroy gets a free pass off Sky all the time, doesn't mean I want him to play bad. 

*You're going to be frustrated as one player getting majority of focus will never change.*

Click to expand...

Actually i wont because when Woods doesnt play the focus isnt all about one player and the coverage is so much better.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But that hasnt happened when Woods isnt playing - you get to see all of the players play and not just one.
		
Click to expand...

Really?

I must have dreamt watching Kevin Sadler mark his ball halfway up a cactus for 15 minutes when he was winning a tournament then.

I don't know why you watch the masters tbh Phil. You've whined about the programme before coverage and whined about woods being shown?

If the coverage offends you that much watch the re runs from the 80's of Liverpool winning things to pass the time.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 10, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Really?

I must have dreamt watching Kevin Sadler mark his ball halfway up a cactus for 15 minutes when he was winning a tournament then.

I don't know why you watch the masters tbh Phil. You've whined about the programme before coverage and whined about woods being shown?
*
If the coverage offends you that much watch the re runs from the 80's of Liverpool winning things to pass the time.*

Click to expand...

*
* Cracked me up


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Really?

I must have dreamt watching Kevin Sadler mark his ball halfway up a caucus for 15 minutes when he was winning a tournament then.

I don't know why you watch the masters tbh Phil. You've whined about the programme before coverage and whined about a woods being shown?

If the coverage offends you that much watch the re runs from* the 80's of Liverpool winning things to pass the time*.
		
Click to expand...

Rather childish dont you think - especially with you talking about me ruining threads on the other thread

I watch the Masters because im a massive golf fan , i watch the Master in the hope of seeing some wonderful golf -because the focus is on Woods i can have the enjoyment of watching him hack the ball around and then have the odd special shot from the other players thrown in.

I have no idea why when people are negative about Woods its seen as major crime - 

I pay money to watch the golf so i believe im entitled to have a complaint about that coverage. If you dont like what i post about Woods ( which unless im mistaken hasnt broken any rules ) or what i say about the coverage then you could just ignore my posts. Because right now the thread has gone from people talking about the Masters and players to people having a pop at me.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rather childish dont you think - especially with you talking about me ruining threads on the other thread

I watch the Masters because im a massive golf fan , i watch the Master in the hope of seeing some wonderful golf -because the focus is on Woods i can have the enjoyment of watching him hack the ball around and then have the odd special shot from the other players thrown in.

I have no idea why when people are negative about Woods its seen as major crime - 

I pay money to watch the golf so i believe im entitled to have a complaint about that coverage. If you dont like what i post about Woods ( which unless im mistaken hasnt broken any rules ) or what i say about the coverage then you could just ignore my posts. Because right now the thread has gone from people talking about the Masters and players to people having a pop at me.
		
Click to expand...

Childish? Honestly get a grip of yourself. Just a suggestion for an alternative if you don't like the viewing on offer, that you evidently don't :thup:

So what do you want? Tiger to retire? A different coverage on the red button that isn't so focused on Tiger?

I don't like it either by the way, but understand he is big business and a big story so of course they are going to show him. Nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rather childish dont you think - especially with you talking about me ruining threads on the other thread

I watch the Masters because im a massive golf fan , i watch the Master in the hope of seeing some wonderful golf -because the focus is on Woods i can have the enjoyment of watching him hack the ball around and then have the odd special shot from the other players thrown in.

I have no idea why when people are negative about Woods its seen as major crime - 

I pay money to watch the golf so i believe im entitled to have a complaint about that coverage. If you dont like what i post about Woods ( which unless im mistaken hasnt broken any rules ) or what i say about the coverage then you could just ignore my posts. Because right now the thread has gone from people talking about the Masters and players to people having a pop at me.
		
Click to expand...

Phil me old mucker - of course you and everyone else are entitled to your/ there opinion but just because we watch/pay as individuals we have a minor voice on our own to get coverage of a certain player toned down from the execs we'll have to vote on mass either stop subs or enmass day in and day out right in and complain about the coverage we are paying for


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Childish? Honestly get a grip of yourself. Just a suggestion for an alternative if you don't like the viewing on offer, that you evidently don't :thup:

So what do you want? Tiger to retire? *A different coverage on the red button that isn't so focused on Tiger?*

I don't like it either by the way, but understand he is big business and a big story so of course they are going to show him. Nothing I can do about it.
		
Click to expand...

Tiger cam on the red button whilst the main coverage is on everyone else 

So many players today and we hardly saw a thing from some of the best in the World.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			Phil me old mucker - of course you and everyone else are entitled to your/ there opinion but just because we watch/pay as individuals we have a minor voice on our own to get coverage of a certain player toned down from the execs *we'll have to vote on mass either stop subs or enmass day in and day out right in and complain about the coverage we are paying for*

Click to expand...

If only we all could but it wont happen and if we want to watch sports events we need to pay the money


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tiger cam on the red button whilst the main coverage is on everyone else 

So many players today and we hardly saw a thing from some of the best in the World.
		
Click to expand...

get a petition into old Murdoch we're gonna stop our subs until this is available


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If only we all could but it wont happen and if we want to watch sports events we need to pay the money 

Click to expand...

. Tell me about it I shell out each month to sky from my hard earned stash and the only sport I watch is about 8 hours a month of pga tour golf


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			. Tell me about it I shell out each month to sky from my hard earned stash and the only sport I watch is about 8 hours a month of pga tour golf
		
Click to expand...

Its a viscious circle now - Sky have sports fans by the balls 

I dont know why they arent allowed to show Amen Corner on the main channel until 8


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Its a viscious circle now - Sky have sports fans by the balls 

I dont know why they arent allowed to show Amen Corner on the main channel until 8
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish negotiation with the Masters Committee that's why.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 10, 2015)

I must be on a different planet from all the moaners. Had the golf on from 3:45pm till close of play, flicking between the various red button options and the main programme and thoroughly enjoyed the coverage, saw loads of different players and can't wait to do it all again tomorrow.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 10, 2015)

Just catching up with this from last night and I'm not surprised to see Phil spouting his usual anti-Tiger rubbish, it is so predictable and dare I say boring. I bet there were almost tears in his eyes when Tiger showed up with a short game, he probably had a post pre-written that he had to delete.

Picking up on a few general points;

I can't find the stats but was Tiger's driving really that bad? Sure he hit a couple of wild ones but he also seemed to hit a fair number of terrific drives?

As for Phil's favourite topic TV coverage, as with every tournament, Tiger will get covered, he's big news, people want to see him, no point moaning about it time after time. Besides, I thought it was slightly less Tiger centric than usual. They seemed to show several of his shots on delay rather than live but then again, maybe I'm wrong.

Finally, sure he had a few lucky bounces but how good is Jordan Spieth? If he doesn't win it this week, it's only a matter of time before he does.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Just catching up with this from last night and I'm not surprised to see Phil spouting his usual anti-Tiger rubbish, it is so predictable and dare I say boring. I bet there were almost tears in his eyes when Tiger showed up with a short game, he probably had a post pre-written that he had to delete.
		
Click to expand...

Is there anything i have said in my posts that is actually rubbish or is it just because its critical of Woods that the fanboys need to come out fighting - also through the thread you will see i posted about a couple of fantastic shots he did and the superb bunker shot on the 10th or do those posts get ignored because they dont fit in with the "Anti Tiger"

As for his short game - im not sure i said much about it when there was even a thread on it - always been his driving for me that causes him issues



			Picking up on a few general points;

I can't find the stats but was Tiger's driving really that bad? Sure he hit a couple of wild ones but he also seemed to hit a fair number of terrific drives?

As for Phil's favourite topic TV coverage, as with every tournament, Tiger will get covered, he's big news, people want to see him, no point moaning about it time after time. Besides, I thought it was slightly less Tiger centric than usual. They seemed to show several of his shots on delay rather than live but then again, maybe I'm wrong.

Finally, sure he had a few lucky bounces but how good is Jordan Spieth? If he doesn't win it this week, it's only a matter of time before he does.
		
Click to expand...

I have no issue with Woods getting coverage - when he is challenging - when he isnt then its poor coverage and its why i think golf will be better to watch when he doesnt play


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 10, 2015)

Phill lay off everyone a little yeah. You seem to try to pick a fight with everyone. You act like the forum sniper popping shots off at everyone.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 10, 2015)

Yet another thread turning into a slanging match, at least this place is consistent!

Anyway I digress, personally I enjoyed watching the coverage of Tiger, was he going to duff his chip into the drink? Where the heck is his next drive going to end up? Loved it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 10, 2015)

Guys we need to agree to disagree and respect others opinions even if they differ from ours.

It's a good thread , let's not spoil it

Thank you


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 10, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Guys we need to agree to disagree and respect others opinions even if they differ from ours.

It's a good thread , let's not spoil it

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

The voice of reason! So many people get their backs up so quickly!

At least we know one thing about who is going to win the Masters. There was a stat saying no-one had won the Masters after being more than (I think) 4 shots off the lead after Round 1. So your winner is either:

Speith
Hoffman
Rose
Els
Day
Henley
Garcia

The rest might as well go home...if you believe the stats!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			The voice of reason! So many people get their backs up so quickly!

At least we know one thing about who is going to win the Masters. There was a stat saying no-one had won the Masters after being more than (I think) 4 shots off the lead after Round 1. So your winner is either:

Speith
Hoffman
Rose
Els
Day
Henley
Garcia

The rest might as well go home...if you believe the stats!
		
Click to expand...

Some big players in that list

If Sergio can find some form with the putter he could have a big say - his driving and iron play was supreme


----------



## cookelad (Apr 10, 2015)

What odds The Big Easy to complete the grand slam in August?


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 10, 2015)

I think you're better looking at who's at 4 shots off 5 under to find the winner. People don't win from day one generally and as good as Spieth's score is, it included a number of lucky breaks. Not denying him an excellent round, I've always liked Spieth a lot, but the old cliche of it being a 72 hole tournament applies.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

cookelad said:



			What odds The Big Easy to complete the grand slam in August?
		
Click to expand...

Has he not won the PGA before ? Was it not one of his Playoffs against Monty ?

Edit : it was Elkington


Watching Ernie swing yesterday it looked so comfortable for him and he has that putter working well


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 10, 2015)

I thought the coverage was way to 'Speith' centric. I had to endure every shot the kid played. Every flipping one. Apart from leading the tournament, and being the new favourite, and being young, talented, and happy, what's he done to deserve this sort of treatment?

And he's got big feet.

Hope he misses the cut, so I can enjoy watching someone else chop it round.




But then I've got a fiver on him to win it.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some big players in that list

If Sergio can find some form with the putter he could have a big say - his driving and iron play was supreme
		
Click to expand...

With a tenner riding on him, I am hoping (and praying) that he shoots a blistering 66 today.
That will put me at my ease.
I'm not particularly keen on him as a "person" but he is one of the best iron players out there, and if his putting holds up, it could be a first major for the guy.


----------



## cookelad (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Has he not won the PGA before ? Was it not one of his Playoffs against Monty ?
		
Click to expand...

Been 3rd a couple of times, beat Monty at Oakmont at the U.S. Open


----------



## bobmac (Apr 10, 2015)

I could have sworn I saw Thomas Bjorn in the background a couple of times last night.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 10, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Speith and Rose.
		
Click to expand...

I hope those of you at the back of the room were paying attention.:lol:

Shame I don't gamble.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 10, 2015)

I am guessing that we didn't see much of Stenson because he's a European, he was chopping it round, and all the focus on that group was on Speith, with a bit of Horseshoe thrown in for the yanks. 
Although the only time I remember Horseshoe being on screen was when he was talking to Speith.

May be Stenson needs to play better?


----------



## Wilson (Apr 10, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			I am guessing that we didn't see much of Stenson because he's a European, he was chopping it round, and all the focus on that group was on Speith, with a bit of Horseshoe thrown in for the yanks. 
Although the only time I remember Horseshoe being on screen was when he was talking to Speith.

May be Stenson needs to play better?
		
Click to expand...

I read on Twitter this morning he may withdraw, his flu has got worse they said.


----------



## Bucket92 (Apr 10, 2015)

Why does Sergio seem like he doesn't want to be there? Makes a great putt for par on 10, awesome chip in on 14 and still looks like he'd rather be anywhere else in the world. Get your head in the game, Sergio!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/9797113/woods-evades-trees-with-fine-shot

Shot of the day ?


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 10, 2015)

Probably. Spieth's shot from the trees on 14(?) was a very close 2nd. Was just on the flag the whole way. Incredible shot.


----------



## jp5 (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/9797113/woods-evades-trees-with-fine-shot

Shot of the day ?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, together with Spieth's shot from the trees that hit the pin, and an example of why Woods is always worth the coverage whether or not he's splaying it about at times.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 10, 2015)

Has Woods always played a big cut over a draw? Or is this a new thing? Were so many occasions where he should have played a gentle draw, and instead played a massive cut. Seems like the complete opposite strategy to what you'd expect at Augusta. The right-hand faders don't typically do well!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Has Woods always played a big cut over a draw? Or is this a new thing? Were so many occasions where he should have played a gentle draw, and instead played a massive cut. Seems like the complete opposite strategy to what you'd expect at Augusta. The right-hand faders don't typically do well!
		
Click to expand...

His stock shot has always appeared to be a fade and I think Nicklaus had a stock shot of fade.


----------



## lobthewedge (Apr 10, 2015)

Bucket92 said:



			Why does Sergio seem like he doesn't want to be there? Makes a great putt for par on 10, awesome chip in on 14 and still looks like he'd rather be anywhere else in the world. Get your head in the game, Sergio!
		
Click to expand...

I would disagree bucket.  

Watched quite a bit of this group on the back nine and thought Sergio looked pretty relaxed and happy, laughing and joking with Jason Day and Ricky Fowler.  His reaction to the chip in on 14 was pretty funny, it was sheepish embarrassment as he knew that if it didn't hit the pin he was looking at a 30ft putt back the way.

I like Sergio, sure hes had his problems and battled with his demons, but he seems a better man for it and appears to be in a good place on and off the course.  It cant have been easy growing up in Tigers shadow with all that media glare, attention and expectation heaped on you.  Throw in the Major disappointments he suffered at the hands of Harrington and its a wonder the guy isnt a gibbering wreck drooling his days away in a mental institution.

Good luck to him, hope he has a good weekend.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/9797113/woods-evades-trees-with-fine-shot

Shot of the day ?
		
Click to expand...

I'd say the cut shot from Spieth was better. Hit the flag and all but went in


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2015)

I'd agree with Bob


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His stock shot has always appeared to be a fade and I think Nicklaus had a stock shot of fade.
		
Click to expand...

TW was actually a predominately a drawer of the ball. He became more of a fader when he joined Foley.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 10, 2015)

bobmac said:



			I'd say the cut shot from Spieth was better. Hit the flag and all but went in
		
Click to expand...

Does this ball even stay on the green if it doesn't hit the flag? He had some serious luck yesterday alongside his amazing ball striking


----------



## TigerIsAmazing (Apr 10, 2015)

Tom Watsons 71 at aged 65 was fantastic- if he makes the cut today he will set a new record


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 10, 2015)

TigerIsAmazing said:



			Tom Watsons 71 at aged 65 was fantastic- if he makes the cut today he will set a new record
		
Click to expand...


Yes I agree he never ages and just gets the job done.
The one thing that get to him now is tiredness and usually his rounds get higher and higher
through fatigue.
Hopefully not today.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 10, 2015)

Can someone put a link up for Amen corner please,thx


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 10, 2015)

http://www.football365.com/news/19508/9796228/Masters-Live-feed-of-Amen-Corner-available-from-3.45pm

Doesn't start for another 35 mins though!


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 10, 2015)

The course seems to be set up much harder today, seems the few already out there are over for their rounds so far.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 10, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



http://www.football365.com/news/19508/9796228/Masters-Live-feed-of-Amen-Corner-available-from-3.45pm

Doesn't start for another 35 mins though!
		
Click to expand...

Thx Dan


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 10, 2015)

triple_bogey said:



			The course seems to be set up much harder today, seems the few already out there are over for their rounds so far.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't seem to be affecting Louis Oosthuizen. -3 through 5 so far!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have no issue with Woods getting coverage - when he is challenging - when he isnt then its poor coverage and its why i think golf will be better to watch when he doesnt play
		
Click to expand...

The thing is Phil, if Tiger wasn't playing, it would be someone else not everyone else. Certain groups are arranged at certain times for prime time TV, yesterday it was Tiger, today it will likely be McIlroy. When Tiger plays he is one of those groups because he is who everyone (well the majority) wants to see. If he wasn't there you wouldn't see lots of others you would see whoever the powers that be decide to show instead. The coverage wouldn't be better, it would just be different.

As far as I could tell last night the big news was Tiger, Spieth and Day on the back nine. I also saw plenty of Rory and Mickleson. Els also quite rightly got plenty of coverage while he was on the course. Apart from the fact the sight of Tiger obviously offends you, I don't think they got a lot wrong.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 10, 2015)

Tiger birdies the first, Spieth 1 under after 3


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 10, 2015)

Are there any links to Tigers group?


----------



## Mr A (Apr 10, 2015)

triple_bogey said:



			TW was actually a predominately a drawer of the ball. He became more of a fader when he joined Foley.
		
Click to expand...

It was Haney that had him playing a fade to avoid 'the big miss' (his massive duck hooks), hence the book title.


----------



## rob3_142 (Apr 10, 2015)

I am very new to this site (and golf), but is it only me that is extremely confused as to why there is such poor coverage of the Masters? I appreciate that the viewing rights are owned by the people in Augusta, but for such an international spectacle, and one of the 4 majors, surely it makes sense to let people watch it? 

I understand in some corners of the golfing community, things are still a little behind the times, but not letting people watch one of the highlights of the sporting calendar? 

Can anyone shed any light on to why this is the case?

Thanks


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 10, 2015)

Why do guys continue to take driver at 13? Seen so many players today miss the fairway on both sides. Such a tight tee shot, just makes sense to lay up with a 3w surely?

Spieth now -2 for the day!


----------



## TigerIsAmazing (Apr 10, 2015)

rob3_142 said:



			I am very new to this site (and golf), but is it only me that is extremely confused as to *why there is such poor coverage of the Masters? *I appreciate that the viewing rights are owned by the people in Augusta, but for such an international spectacle, and one of the 4 majors, surely it makes sense to let people watch it? 

I understand in some corners of the golfing community, things are still a little behind the times, but not letting people watch one of the highlights of the sporting calendar? 

Can anyone shed any light on to why this is the case?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

The golf channel is covering it. Sky have live coverage for 4 days. BBC have live uninterupted coverage SAT and SUN with highlights tonight. Sky has a dedicated AMEN corner plus chosen groups on the red button.


so not that bad really


----------



## Fishwick (Apr 10, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Why do guys continue to take driver at 13? Seen so many players today miss the fairway on both sides. Such a tight tee shot, just makes sense to lay up with a 3w surely?

Spieth now -2 for the day!
		
Click to expand...

It's a tough second shot with a long iron if you're going in two. Risk a driver to approach with a mid iron, and if you miss the fairway, you can lay up.


----------



## rob3_142 (Apr 10, 2015)

TigerIsAmazing said:



			The golf channel is covering it. Sky have live coverage for 4 days. BBC have live uninterupted coverage SAT and SUN with highlights tonight. Sky has a dedicated AMEN corner plus chosen groups on the red button.


*so not that bad really*

Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong, I don't wanna come across as greedy or ungrateful. But surely it's not too much to ask to just have access to the coverage whilst it's on? I missed most of Mcllroy's round yesterday and am missing Speith tearing it up right now. Considering the extensive coverage the American's are enjoying on their CBS right now, I don't understand why they're stopping the rest of the world watching. Usually when you purchase viewing rights from another country, you just get a replica of their pictures, as opposed to a cut down version for reasons beyond my understanding.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah fair point I guess. A lot of the guys are struggling to hit fairway off the tee with the driver though, so not many have actually been able to go for it in 2. 

Bernhard Langer still has it. His tee shot on 12 was awesome. What a player he is. Nice to see Sandy Lyle rocking the hickory putter too!


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 10, 2015)

Mr A said:



			It was Haney that had him playing a fade to avoid 'the big miss' (his massive duck hooks), hence the book title.
		
Click to expand...

That's true, but he wasn't primarily setting up for fades during the Haney reign. You can look back at his video's and compare the Haney to the Foley era. Even commentators mentions how far left of the target he sets up a lot of the time since Foley.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 10, 2015)

So after all the negativity around Tiger's driving and my comment this morning about it not being that bad, I found some stats that show he hit 10/14 FIR yesterday and has hit 4/5 so far today. Yes he hit some bad ones but they are hardly terrible stats.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 10, 2015)

If I could cash out now I would snap the bookies hand off. Surely Speith can't keep this up, or am I being a pessimist?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 10, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			If I could cash out now I would snap the bookies hand off. Surely Speith can't keep this up, or am I being a pessimist?
		
Click to expand...

It's a phenomenal performance thus far isn't it.


----------



## Duckster (Apr 10, 2015)

rob3_142 said:



			Don't get me wrong, I don't wanna come across as greedy or ungrateful. But surely it's not too much to ask to just have access to the coverage whilst it's on? I missed most of Mcllroy's round yesterday and am missing Speith tearing it up right now. *Considering the extensive coverage the American's are enjoying on their CBS right now*, I don't understand why they're stopping the rest of the world watching. Usually when you purchase viewing rights from another country, you just get a replica of their pictures, as opposed to a cut down version for reasons beyond my understanding.
		
Click to expand...

Sky show the same as CBS as it's the CBS feed that they use.  So Amen Corner, 15 & 16 and the 2 feature groups (which is what CBS are allowed to show at the moment) are all on the Red button on Sky.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 10, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It's a phenomenal performance thus far isn't it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he can't seem to do anything wrong. Even his chip on 11 almost went in, rolling round the back of the hole and that is playing the hardest hole so far today.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 10, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			So after all the negativity around Tiger's driving and my comment this morning about it not being that bad, I found some stats that show he hit 10/14 FIR yesterday and has hit 4/5 so far today. Yes he hit some bad ones but they are hardly terrible stats.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest if it were not for Speith he would be in the mix.

I suppose it will be Woods highlights later.
Crazy we cant see the best golfers play


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 10, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			So after all the negativity around Tiger's driving and my comment this morning about it not being that bad, I found some stats that show he hit 10/14 FIR yesterday and has hit 4/5 so far today. Yes he hit some bad ones but they are hardly terrible stats.
		
Click to expand...

Some people just love to hate Tiger. 
It's usually the ones who moan about all the coverage he gets,but they can't wait to talk about him.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 10, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			If I could cash out now I would snap the bookies hand off. Surely Speith can't keep this up, or am I being a pessimist?
		
Click to expand...

Only reason I didn't back him was because I thought he was due a bad tournament. 
I'm an idiot!


----------



## rob3_142 (Apr 10, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Sky show the same as CBS as it's the CBS feed that they use.  So Amen Corner, 15 & 16 and the 2 feature groups (which is what CBS are allowed to show at the moment) are all on the Red button on Sky.
		
Click to expand...

So basically everyone is missing out. I'm sorry, I'm still missing a trick here. Is this is the only major which cuts it's coverage down to half the field?

Maybe I'm too dependent/expectant due to the fantastic coverage of other sports (Olympics, Tennis, football). It's honestly like showing half a football game, or only tennis matches in the evening. 'Oh by the way, such and such a person won this morning, but we didn't show those matches'.

Can someone give me* some *sensible reasoning behind it?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 10, 2015)

rob3_142 said:



			I am very new to this site (and golf), but is it only me that is extremely confused as to why there is such poor coverage of the Masters? I appreciate that the viewing rights are owned by the people in Augusta, but for such an international spectacle, and one of the 4 majors, surely it makes sense to let people watch it? 

I understand in some corners of the golfing community, things are still a little behind the times, but not letting people watch one of the highlights of the sporting calendar? 

Can anyone shed any light on to why this is the case?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure that it is the organising committee at Augusta National that restrict the coverage. Just the same as they only allow about 25,000 in on Thursday - Sunday but three times that on Wednesday.


----------



## Duckster (Apr 10, 2015)

rob3_142 said:



			So basically everyone is missing out. I'm sorry, I'm still missing a trick here. Is this is the only major which cuts it's coverage down to half the field?

Maybe I'm too dependent/expectant due to the fantastic coverage of other sports (Olympics, Tennis, football). It's honestly like showing half a football game, or only tennis matches in the evening. 'Oh by the way, such and such a person won this morning, but we didn't show those matches'.

Can someone give me* some *sensible reasoning behind it?
		
Click to expand...

It's just down to what Augusta National allow.  It's their comp, their rules. But they do make sure that there are (I think) about 55 mins of live golf per hour when they are on air, as they don't need the advertising revenue.  

Used to be that they never showed anything of the front 9, let alone full coverage.  Even now, on Sunday, you don't normally get to see the final group teeing off.  In fact, you don't really see anything of the 1st all weekend.


----------



## 3565 (Apr 10, 2015)

Unless the kid does a Mcilroy Meltdown I think this is over and done with.


----------



## colint (Apr 10, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			So after all the negativity around Tiger's driving and my comment this morning about it not being that bad, I found some stats that show he hit 10/14 FIR yesterday and has hit 4/5 so far today. Yes he hit some bad ones but they are hardly terrible stats.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say the problem is that his bad ones are very very bad, seems to be under control today though


----------



## Swingalot (Apr 10, 2015)

3565 said:



			Unless the kid does a Mcilroy Meltdown I think this is over and done with.
		
Click to expand...

Just needs someone like Rory to get close to him and he has that in his locker. He turns into a very jumpy/edgy character when being chased. Trouble is, at the moment its hard to see anyone getting close!


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 10, 2015)

Theres a long way to go yet. Some will probably shoot really low tomorrow and get a bit closer I reckon but if Spieth still has a 6 or more shot lead by the end of the 3rd round then it should be all over.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank goodness Charley Hoffman finally cut off that dreadful bleach blond balding mullet.
Trouble is, he now looks like 50% of the rest of the field


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2015)

Dustin Johnson making a move. Another eagle but no one is getting close to Spieth


----------



## ger147 (Apr 10, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Dustin Johnson making a move. Another eagle but no one is getting close to Spieth
		
Click to expand...

Hoffman is -10, only 4 back.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 10, 2015)

Not much mention of Tiger tonight, he must have done ok.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 10, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Not much mention of Tiger tonight, he must have done ok. 

Click to expand...

I believe Phils at Media City in Manchester campaigning for the BBC not to show him this weekend.....

Pretty good return, tough place to come into cold.

Spieth is unbelievable the last few months, run away with the Aussie Tournament, Tigers tournament and looks like he could romp this.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 10, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Not much mention of Tiger tonight, he must have done ok. 

Click to expand...

I'm pleased to see he has played ok. Some people may like the car crash performances of earlier in the year but i found it a little sad.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			I believe Phils at Media City in Manchester campaigning for the BBC not to show him this weekend.....

Pretty good return, tough place to come into cold.

Spieth is unbelievable the last few months, run away with the Aussie Tournament, Tigers tournament and looks like he could romp this.
		
Click to expand...

Not watched it so can't comment

But enjoying the coverage for the last 20 mins - lots of players being shown :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm pleased Tiger's got it going - but his PNWokingham swing speed worries me every time I see it.
Makes my back ache just thinking about it..


----------



## colint (Apr 10, 2015)

fittest he's looked for a long time, easily inside the cut and currently top 12, not many predicted that


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2015)

colint said:



			fittest he's looked for a long time, easily inside the cut and currently top 12, not many predicted that
		
Click to expand...

I agree. As good as he could have done. Don't think he'll be too unhappy


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 10, 2015)

colint said:



			fittest he's looked for a long time, easily inside the cut and currently top 12, not many predicted that
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that. I thought he would struggle without a competitive round beforehand.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

Rose has just had an unmentionable ! Straight into the crowd by 12th tee


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rose has just had an unmentionable ! Straight into the crowd by 12th tee
		
Click to expand...

Don't see that too often do we.


----------



## Piece (Apr 10, 2015)

Is Rors in danger of missing the cut?!? 

Nice from Rose after his Tommy Tank.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

Piece said:



			Is Rors in danger of missing the cut?!? 

Nice from Rose after his Tommy Tank.
		
Click to expand...

Will need to wake up a bit - driving is a bit wayward at the moment and short game not rescuing it


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not watched it so can't comment

But enjoying the coverage for the last 20 mins - lots of players being shown :thup:
		
Click to expand...

There were lots being shown last night. Anyway, is it better for you watching McIlroy hack it around than it was Tiger?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			There were lots being shown last night. Anyway, is it better for you watching McIlroy hack it around than it was Tiger?
		
Click to expand...

I think the rolleyes smiley is appropriate 

McIlroy is one of my fav golfers so disappointed with his form at the moment but I won't be throwing my teddies out if someone critisizes him :thup:


----------



## colint (Apr 10, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			There were lots being shown last night. Anyway, is it better for you watching McIlroy hack it around than it was Tiger?
		
Click to expand...

Nice point


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think the rolleyes smiley is appropriate 

McIlroy is one of my fav golfers so disappointed with his form at the moment but I won't be throwing my teddies out if someone critisizes him :thup:
		
Click to expand...

But will you be moaning about us seeing every shot if he's not in contention?


----------



## colint (Apr 10, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			But will you be moaning about us seeing every shot if he's not in contention?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't hold your breath


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			But will you be moaning about us seeing every shot if he's not in contention?
		
Click to expand...

Right now the coverage is good as it's showing a good mix of all the players at both spectrums of the leaderboard :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

colint said:



			I wouldn't hold your breath
		
Click to expand...

It's like hunting in packs and I'm the one that gets accused of looking for a fight.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

Casey is striking the ball very well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2015)

McIlroy looks fed up with life. Shoulders down and he seems resigned to the fact Speith is too far ahead. Could struggle to make the cut if he's not too careful


----------



## colint (Apr 10, 2015)

Starting to look that way, almost looks like he's giving up


----------



## richart (Apr 10, 2015)

Those of you of a certain age, will remember Bobby Clampett in the Open. Some were already giving him the Claret Jug after 36 holes. He even had a couple of birdies to start the third round and then the wheels fell off.

It ain't over yet.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2015)

richart said:



			Those of you of a certain age, will remember Bobby Clampett in the Open. Some were already giving him the Claret Jug after 36 holes. He even had a couple of birdies to start the third round and then the wheels fell off.

It ain't over yet.
		
Click to expand...

Spieth is a cut above Clampett in my opinion


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

richart said:



			Those of you of a certain age, will remember Bobby Clampett in the Open. Some were already giving him the Claret Jug after 36 holes. He even had a couple of birdies to start the third round and then the wheels fell off.

It ain't over yet.
		
Click to expand...

Only have to remember Faldo and Norman and the big swing on the final day 

McIlroy struggling with his distance control at the moment


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Right now the coverage is good as it's showing a good mix of all the players at both spectrums of the leaderboard :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No Phil, right now the coverage is the same as la night, the only difference, and I mean theonly difference, being the star attraction is McIlroy and not Tiger


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Casey is striking the ball very well
		
Click to expand...

Been playing well for a few months, I just don't see him winning a major but don't know why


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			No Phil, right now the coverage is the same as la night, the only difference, and I mean theonly difference, being the star attraction is McIlroy and not Tiger
		
Click to expand...

Right now the coverage is good - showing a good spread of all the players and lots of golf. 

Would you like to keep attempting to make an argument ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Been playing well for a few months, I just don't see him winning a major but don't know why 

Click to expand...

Doesn't make enough putts when needed - his driving and long game is superb but always missed too many putts


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 10, 2015)

Duffed putt off the back of the 9th green and sadly looking like Rory's race is run for this Masters


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 10, 2015)

The coverage of other players was good last night even with Tiger's being with one of the featured groups.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 10, 2015)

Lot of players saying the greens are soft and slower than they're expecting. So will the committee make them deadly tomorrow? I think they will, they could really shake up the scoreboard after the cut.

Very happy to see Spieth with a great round through solid play today. But if conditions change it could unsettle him and it's still within reach of a good bunch.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Duffed putt off the back of the 9th green and sadly looking like Rory's race is run for this Masters
		
Click to expand...

Poor putting from him so far - needs something to happen quickly.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2015)

McIlroy over the cut line. Wouldn't be surprised to see him lose a few more to par on the back and be on the plane home tomorrow. Looks totally disinterested


----------



## Soft hands (Apr 10, 2015)

It must be hard to keep motivation when your one of the top players say a Rory or a Bubba and you're turning up expecting to challenge and then you see someone so far in front. 

To be fair how much does it matter to Mcilroy whether he finishes 5th or 55th?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 10, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			No Phil, right now the coverage is the same as la night, the only difference, and I mean theonly difference, being the star attraction is McIlroy and not Tiger
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't that how it was planned when they did the draw and tee times? The two star attractions (whether we agree or not) late out on alternate days.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 10, 2015)

richart said:



			Those of you of a certain age, will remember Bobby Clampett in the Open. Some were already giving him the Claret Jug after 36 holes. He even had a couple of birdies to start the third round and then the wheels fell off.

It ain't over yet.
		
Click to expand...

Yep since when has this sport been predictable.

Look at Tiger doing OK when some thought he would be going home early. And look at Rory now, many peoples favourite to win - might might not make the cut!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 10, 2015)

McIlroy will probably play the back nine in -3.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 10, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Wasn't that how it was planned when they did the draw and tee times? The two star attractions (whether we agree or not) late out on alternate days.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it was, that's what I was trying to explain to Phil earlier, sadly he seems to think it only happens with Tiger


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 10, 2015)

I just love the way Poulter stares back towards the hole when he misses a make-able putt, as if to say it was the greens fault.

You need a better putting stroke I say.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 10, 2015)

It's what makes sport so compelling. To predict an outcome, particularly in golf, is well neigh impossible. I so wanted Rory to win but don't think that now he can. His double bogey on 9 reminiscent of the meltdown he had a few years ago. As if he's given up in his own mind.

And yet, who's to say that he doesn't shoot -4 on the back nine. To quote Saint & Greavsie 'It's a funny old game"


----------



## richart (Apr 10, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Yep since when has this sport been predictable.

Look at Tiger doing OK when some thought he would be going home early. And look at Rory now, many peoples favourite to win - might might not make the cut!
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if Speith will try and defend his lead, or continue to attack the course. Pressure will be on now, and never easy to win wire to wire. I think it will be a close finish still.


----------



## colint (Apr 10, 2015)

richart said:



			I wonder if Speith will try and defend his lead, or continue to attack the course. Pressure will be on now, and never easy to win wire to wire. I think it will be a close finish still.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be surprised if the course is so tame again tomorrow, expect the greens to be much faster, interesting to see how he copes with that.


----------



## richart (Apr 10, 2015)

colint said:



			I'll be surprised if the course is so tame again tomorrow, expect the greens to be much faster, interesting to see how he copes with that.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, the committee will not like Speith taking the course apart. Could be out of their hands though if they get the predicted thunder storms.


----------



## Duckster (Apr 10, 2015)

richart said:



			I wonder if Speith will try and defend his lead, or continue to attack the course. Pressure will be on now, and never easy to win wire to wire. I think it will be a close finish still.
		
Click to expand...

I think he still has to attack it a little bit, Hoffman not too far away


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

richart said:



			I wonder if Speith will try and defend his lead, or continue to attack the course. Pressure will be on now, and never easy to win wire to wire. I think it will be a close finish still.
		
Click to expand...

Have to feel that they will quicken the greens up tomorrow 

I expect he will continue to attack the course


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2015)

Thunder predicted so that will soften the greens. Might resort to tucking the pins away a little more


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 10, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thunder predicted so that will soften the greens. Might resort to tucking the pins away a little more
		
Click to expand...

I didnt know thunder could soften greens.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 10, 2015)

If it's not too much to ask, would those of you who don't have bets on all please be so kind as to keep your fingers crossed for Casey to finish on his own in 2nd - 6th place. I backed him early at 66/1!

Thank you.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2015)

Reed - Shhhhh!!!


----------



## colint (Apr 10, 2015)

Bratty said:



			If it's not too much to ask, would those of you who don't have bets on all please be so kind as to keep your fingers crossed for Casey to finish on his own in 2nd - 6th place. I backed him early at 66/1!

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on that one Bratty, I've got him at 80/1 for top 5


----------



## Bratty (Apr 10, 2015)

colint said:



			I'm with you on that one Bratty, I've got him at 80/1 for top 5
		
Click to expand...

Everything crossed for the pair of us, Colint!


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Not over jet, Johnson on a charge. 

Prob heard I had Â£3.25 on him. Good man ðŸ’°


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 10, 2015)

Bratty said:



			If it's not too much to ask, would those of you who don't have bets on all please be so kind as to keep your fingers crossed for Casey to finish on his own in 2nd - 6th place. I backed him early at 66/1!

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with that, he's playing really well. 

DJ looks to be a big danger the way he's stroking it around. Pressure will be on Speith tomorrow with a few of them closing him down.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			I didnt know thunder could soften greens. 

Click to expand...

The predicted rain with it might though :thup:


----------



## Fishwick (Apr 10, 2015)

Rory should make an eagle there then, and the cut.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2015)

Good eagle. Back to level. A couple more and who knows?


----------



## Yer Maw (Apr 10, 2015)

Not surprised Rory hasn't turned up as too much hype beforehand. Only Tiger had that aura of invincibility that wilted the opposition. Mentally I feel Rory doesn't have the same fight, perhaps with having everything at his feet now the motivation might not be there to become a truly dominant player.
However the future of the game is looking strong albeit with an American slant of brilliant up and coming players. Maybe that new level of competition will inspire Rory as there are some potentially awesome battles ahead between him and the others. 
St. Andrews this year as well and great to hear the players say Augusta and St. Andrews are the two most coveted majors to win.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 10, 2015)

The rise of US players might help them make a fist of it in the Ryder Cup! :rofl:


----------



## Piece (Apr 10, 2015)

Rors had a great back nine. Barring anything hideous on the last, he's here for the weekend.


----------



## TigerIsAmazing (Apr 11, 2015)

Speith just broke Ray Floyds *39 year old *Masters record for 36 holes by 1 shot - interesting statistic


----------



## Stuey01 (Apr 11, 2015)

I knew I should have put money on casey.

Happily I have money on both speith and DJ.

Speith is tearing it up, amazing.

Still, it ain't over yet.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 11, 2015)

Stuey01 said:



			I knew I should have put money on casey.

Happily I have money on both speith and DJ.

Speith is tearing it up, amazing.

Still, it ain't over yet.
		
Click to expand...

get the beers in if those come home to roost


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2015)

Speith has looked awesome the last 2 days in fact a different class.

It needs someone to get a bit closer and put some pressure on and see how he reacts,
although I do believe hes got the game and temperament to continue the way he has so far.

Great to see Rory and Tiger improve and make the cut they both need a low one today
and Sunday so I expect them to attack more.

One things for sure it will be great viewing.

On another note how impressive was Dustin Johnson last night,especially on the par 5s


----------



## brendy (Apr 11, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Speith has looked awesome the last 2 days in fact a different class.

It needs someone to get a bit closer and put some pressure on and see how he reacts,
although I do believe hes got the game and temperament to continue the way he has so far.

Great to see Rory and Tiger improve and make the cut they both need a low one today
and Sunday so I expect them to attack more.

One things for sure it will be great viewing.

On another note how impressive was Dustin Johnson last night,especially on the par 5s
		
Click to expand...

Speith was incredibly lucky on Thursday, the 64 was a little flattering. He was much better on Friday and shot a 66, still a very good score though. I dont see him doing quite the same today and def think the field will close up on him as the media get their claws into him today/tomorrow.
Dustin J's eagles looked like plain old par 4 birdies he took them that easily.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 11, 2015)

Set up to be interesting. Spieth is so far ahead that it may affect his strategy. Does he start playing it safe?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Set up to be interesting. Spieth is so far ahead that it may affect his strategy. Does he start playing it safe?
		
Click to expand...

If it were me, I would now throttle back and settle for a couple of 35 pointers.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 11, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			If it were me, I would now throttle back and settle for a couple of 35 pointers.
		
Click to expand...

With a blob?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2015)

drive4show said:



			With a blob?  

Click to expand...


Yeah. I think I'd struggle with the 12th as it's SI 13.


----------



## jp5 (Apr 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Right now the coverage is good as it's showing a good mix of all the players at both spectrums of the leaderboard :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Coverage last night was exactly the same as the night before, except with McIlroy in place of Woods. Neither contending for the lead but saw pretty much every shot of both. I don't mind - I like seeing the worlds best players on one of the worlds best courses.

New territory for Spieth - wonder if the pressure will get to him today but he seems to be immune from it! Glad it's back on the BBC tonight, hours of uninterrupted golf


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 11, 2015)

Watching the action from last night now, and Rory's tee shot on 10 was awesome. Took the 3 wood out and played a beautiful draw that made it almost as far down the hole as Ryan Moore's drive. Incredible shot.

Rose's shank was weird. He's normally so good with his irons, and I don't remember ever seeing him hit a pipe, awful shot.


----------



## cookelad (Apr 11, 2015)

Sergio & Tiger paired together - sounds like fun!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2015)

cookelad said:



			Sergio & Tiger paired together - sounds like fun!
		
Click to expand...

I don't reckon it's going to do "my" player much good.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2015)

jp5 said:



			New territory for Spieth - wonder if the pressure will get to him today but he seems to be immune from it!
		
Click to expand...

He can't keep this run up...can he?
Half of me hopes he has another blinder but the other half is hoping for a close finish tomorrow.


----------



## TigerIsAmazing (Apr 11, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I don't reckon it's going to do "my" player much good.


Click to expand...

Tiger will act professionally towards him as usual. I hope they both play well but with Tiger shooting lower than Garcia


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2015)

The pack are only 7 shots back.
Faldo overturned 6 shots in one round!

This ain't over yet.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 11, 2015)

@TheSergioGarcia: @TigerWoods and I might not be best friends but we do respect each other and that respect will stay the same today! Enjoy some good golf &#128077;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 11, 2015)

Imurg said:



			The pack are only 7 shots back.
Faldo overturned 6 shots in one round!

This ain't over yet.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you're right. 
Could do with Speith dropping a few early on.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2015)

Any Amen corner action today.
Can someone post a link,thankyou


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 11, 2015)

I reckon Speith may be a couple over today. Hoping for a low one from Rory.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2015)

TigerIsAmazing said:



			Tiger will act professionally towards him as usual.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying he won't. But I reckon Garcia will wind himself up and shoot a bloody 80


----------



## Stuey01 (Apr 11, 2015)

They've got it on the good old beeb today. Amen corner, 15&16 and featured groups all on the BBC website


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 11, 2015)

on the range,  http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/golf/32049309


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 11, 2015)

I give up , I bet the 4 National tips i recieved from a couple of my extant mates, who are normally quite successful gamblers.

Guess what, not even a place .

 But HID has  Â£1 each way on the winner using my account and wins Â£52.00 .

edit- sorry can this be moved to grand national thread please.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

Ahhh, waiting for a Chinese, settling down to watch Amen Corner on the red button before flicking over to the beeb's coverage later on....bliss!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2015)

Matty2803 said:



			I reckon Speith may be a couple over today. Hoping for a low one from Rory.
		
Click to expand...

2 under after 2 for Rory so a decent start.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			2 under after 2 for Rory so a decent start.
		
Click to expand...

2 under an we cant blinkin watch it.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			2 under an we cant blinkin watch it.
		
Click to expand...

 We're missing Fowler's 5 under through 13 too. Unbelievable that they can get away with not showing full coverage.


----------



## Spuddy (Apr 11, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			We're missing Fowler's 5 under through 13 too. Unbelievable that they can get away with not showing full coverage.
		
Click to expand...

he's on the red button


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 11, 2015)

Quite like the Amen corner coverage (in the absence of full coverage obviously) as you get to see the groups playing all the way through, quite good.

Saddling in for a takeaway and watching it tonight, happy days


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2015)

Spuddy said:



			he's on the red button
		
Click to expand...

That's hardly the point is it.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			We're missing Fowler's 5 under through 13 too. *Unbelievable that they can get away with not showing full coverage*.
		
Click to expand...

I quite like the fact that tv doesnt call the tune for the Masters. Yes, we'd all like to have the option to watch every shot but at least it builds some anticipation and maintains an air it being something to look forward to. (I'm sure most will disagree with this of course!)


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2015)

Tiger -3 on the day, Poulter -5. It must be great viewing


----------



## colint (Apr 11, 2015)

Seriously, are we going to moan every day about the coverage not starting until 7 ? It's not a surprise, get over it


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2015)

Tongo said:



			I quite like the fact that tv doesnt call the tune for the Masters. Yes, we'd all like to have the option to watch every shot but at least it builds some anticipation and maintains an air it being something to look forward to. (I'm sure most will disagree with this of course!)
		
Click to expand...

You quite like the fact that we can't watch live golf?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2015)

colint said:



			Seriously, are we going to moan every day about the coverage not starting until 7 ? It's not a surprise, get over it
		
Click to expand...

This is my first day moaning about it. Besides, it's hardly like we don't repeat everything else on here is it.


----------



## colint (Apr 11, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			This is my first day moaning about it. Besides, it's hardly like we don't repeat everything else on here is it.
		
Click to expand...

True, in which case you're allowed to moan about it again tomorrow ;-)


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			You quite like the fact that we can't watch live golf?
		
Click to expand...

I do like it that Sky have had to kowtow to someone else for once. 

And there is something pleasant about having to be patient and waiting for the coverage to start in a modern world where everything is instant on demand. (quite an apt word in this case) 

Call that what you want / interpret it how you wish but that's the way it is.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2015)

Looks like Speith is a nailed on cert now,seems like the course is playing easy
with lots of birdie and eagles already.
The way hes playing he could be near 20 under by close of play.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2015)

colint said:



			True, in which case you're allowed to moan about it again tomorrow ;-)
		
Click to expand...

One day is enough thanks  I can almost accept not showing full coverage of Days 1 and 2, but at the weekend, we should be able to see more ofthe chasing pack in action IMHO. Still, as you say, we know what to expect so I'll leave it now.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Looks like Speith is a nailed on cert now,seems like the course is playing easy
with lots of birdie and eagles already.
The way hes playing he could be near 20 under by close of play.
		
Click to expand...

indeed, I'll be surprised if Spieth isn't under par today, I might be wrong but I just don't see it happening. That said, if he goes 2 or 3 over, the final round will be really interesting.


----------



## colint (Apr 11, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			indeed, I'll be surprised if Spieth isn't under par today, I might be wrong but I just don't see it happening. That said, if he goes 2 or 3 over, the final round will be really interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Was really hoping it'd be more difficult today, target golf doesn't feel like the masters


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2015)

colint said:



			Was really hoping it'd be more difficult today, target golf doesn't feel like the masters
		
Click to expand...

Big storm overnight apparently, otherwise I think they may have dried the greens out a bit


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

colint said:



			Was really hoping it'd be more difficult today, target golf doesn't feel like the masters
		
Click to expand...


I thought the weather was supposed to be dodgy this week?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 11, 2015)

Immediately as soon as The Beeb's coverage starts I feel calmed and it's just like the good old days. Oh and one more thing.....

No 'will to live sapping' adverts.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 11, 2015)

My god have the BBC not put Alliss down yet.


----------



## colint (Apr 11, 2015)

Tiger 3 under after 7 and missed a couple of pretty standard putts for 2 more birdies, looking great


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 11, 2015)

colint said:



			Tiger 3 under after 7 and missed a couple of pretty standard putts for 2 more birdies, looking great
		
Click to expand...

Looks like Rory is making a bit of a run of it too, will be a good test of Jordans resolve with some of the bigger names making a run at him


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 11, 2015)

What a walloper Paul Azinger is!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 11, 2015)

Surprised they haven't tricked up the course today and that low scoring is once again possible. If Speith continues his form then what's he walking off 18 with? -20...-22? The mind boggles.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

Peter Alliss doesnt look well.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Looks like Rory is making a bit of a run of it too, will be a good test of Jordans resolve with some of the bigger names making a run at him
		
Click to expand...

And will be interesting if Tiger keeps on this run as well.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Surprised they haven't tricked up the course today and that low scoring is once again possible. If Speith continues his form then what's he walking off 18 with? -20...-22? The mind boggles.
		
Click to expand...

Rain overnight and a lot of humidity. Apparently the sub-air system is struggling to suck the moisture out but I've heard at least 2 of the players comment that they haven't heard them running so who know what is going on. It's hard to believe they would leave it this soft on purpose


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2015)

I can see Spieth building an unassailable lead today. Fantastic effort from McIlroy so far


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

Shot Rory. Proper class there.


----------



## colint (Apr 11, 2015)

Interesting comment from Poulter that they might have left it easy to give someone a chance of catching Spieth, obviously depends on him having a bad day though !


----------



## Martin70 (Apr 11, 2015)

Enjoying this tonight - lots more fun to come.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

C'mon Phil! 2 under for the first 3 holes.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 11, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			What a walloper Paul Azinger is!
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was Jim Carrey pet detective .:rofl:


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

Well no flinching so far from Spieth. 

Big Phil's on a roll though.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2015)

Whatever happens this weekend, can we now put to bed the notion that Tiger is finished? He's a long way from it on this evidence.


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 11, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Peter Alliss doesnt look well.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the exact same thing...


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Whatever happens this weekend, can we now put to bed the notion that Tiger is finished? He's a long way from it on this evidence.
		
Click to expand...

I'm astonished at how well he's played bearing in mind how little he's played this year and how awful it was. An incredible performance and if Spieth comes back to the pack Woods is gonna fancy his chances.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

Ohhhh Danny Willett.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 11, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Whatever happens this weekend, can we now put to bed the notion that Tiger is finished? He's a long way from it on this evidence.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree. There's no way that anyone who's been so brilliant can suddenly become a hacker.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

I quite like the look of Justin Rose's shoes.


----------



## TigerIsAmazing (Apr 11, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Whatever happens this weekend, can we now put to bed the notion that Tiger is finished? He's a long way from it on this evidence.
		
Click to expand...

many wont, they live for each duff or human weakness he shows- it comes with the territory when you are so far ahead of most. 

The rest of us enjoy his brilliance while the haters wait with glee to jump on any error- grown men, quite sad really


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

Wow! Tiger not quite there yet....


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

Ooooo Rory, got away with that one!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Wow! Tiger not quite there yet....
		
Click to expand...

Well, he is......in the jungle......


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 11, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Wow! Tiger not quite there yet....
		
Click to expand...

I hit that shot at least once a round


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 11, 2015)

No wonder he was always hitting fades.   That was shocking.


----------



## Piece (Apr 11, 2015)

Thats a drive and a half from Tiger on 13! :rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 11, 2015)

So......who is going to be 2nd then?


----------



## Piece (Apr 11, 2015)

Piece said:



			Thats a drive and a half from Tiger on 13! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Great Pro Tracer on Tigers second


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

drive4show said:



			So......who is going to be 2nd then?
		
Click to expand...

Tiger! :lol:


----------



## Piece (Apr 11, 2015)

drive4show said:



			So......who is going to be 2nd then?
		
Click to expand...

Spieth....


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

What a birdie from Woods!


----------



## colint (Apr 11, 2015)

What a birdie by Tiger, haters must be in a world of pain


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2015)

Welcome back Mr Woods. We've missed you. Some birdie


----------



## Piece (Apr 11, 2015)

Piece said:



			Thats a drive and a half from Tiger on 13! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

What a birdie.... I guess thats why he's won 14 more Majors than me! :rofl:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			No wonder he was always hitting fades.   That was shocking.
		
Click to expand...

Drive for show, putt for dough. Birdie for Tiger!


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 11, 2015)

Tiger nay-sayers go home. That was a great birdie to see.


----------



## colint (Apr 11, 2015)

Piece said:



			What a birdie.... I guess thats why he's won 14 more Majors than me! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I can teach you that drive if it helps ?


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 11, 2015)

Q.How can Woods have made a birdie after that drive?

A. Once a genius always a genius


----------



## Piece (Apr 11, 2015)

colint said:



			I can teach you that drive if it helps ?
		
Click to expand...

Ta, but i think I've got that type of shot sorted!


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 11, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Welcome back Mr Woods. We've missed you. Some birdie
		
Click to expand...

From 28 capper to one of the best in the world within 525 yards


----------



## Jimbop90 (Apr 11, 2015)

Tiger to win the Open!


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

Still looking a bit rum off the tee though. 

Tiger me old fruit: take some irons off of the tee coming home, worked for me yesterday!


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 11, 2015)

JORDANS CRUMBLING :rofl:


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 11, 2015)

Yep, Spieth is having to work today. Make or break time?


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 11, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Still looking a bit rum off the tee though. 

Tiger me old fruit: take some irons off of the tee coming home, worked for me yesterday!
		
Click to expand...

Was just thinking this. He's always been much better with irons than woods off the tee, surely he could hit a 1 iron (15/16*) far enough even for the 430 yard par 4s?


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

Hilarious how all the patrons clap Rory's tee shot and it ends up in the bunker! 

And Bubba's as well!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 11, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Welcome back Mr Woods. We've missed you. Some birdie
		
Click to expand...

Thumbs up for this post Homer


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 11, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Have to agree. There's no way that anyone who's been so brilliant can suddenly become a hacker.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure of that.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2015)

Anyone see how Tigger got out of the more that tee shot on 13 got him in..?
Did I miss it?


----------



## Beel77 (Apr 11, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Was just thinking this. He's always been much better with irons than woods off the tee, surely he could hit a 1 iron (15/16*) far enough even for the 430 yard par 4s?
		
Click to expand...

He is just swinging so hard at the ball with his woods/driver. Needs to slow his swing down and be a bit more boring! Still love seeing him play though.


----------



## colint (Apr 11, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Anyone see how Tigger got out of the more that tee shot on 13 got him in..?
Did I miss it?
		
Click to expand...

Hooked an iron 100 yards sideways around the corner, iron to about 15 feet then birdie


----------



## Spuddy (Apr 11, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Anyone see how Tigger got out of the more that tee shot on 13 got him in..?
Did I miss it?
		
Click to expand...

Caught a lucky break and stayed out of the jungle after coming back off a tree. He then played a big hook round the corner, hit a long iron to about 15ft the canned the putt for an easy 4


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 11, 2015)

Blimey! Spieth's still getting major rubs of the green. Mediocre appraoch on 9 lands between two bunkers kicks hard right and leaves a very makable uphill birdie chance.

Edit:

Makes the putt. When your name's on the trophy...


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

That's incredible how Spieth is looking at the hole at the moment he strikes his putt. Gotta have confidence in your stroke to do that!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 11, 2015)

Tongo said:



			That's incredible how Spieth is looking at the hole at the moment he strikes his putt. Gotta have confidence in your stroke to do that!
		
Click to expand...

Don't we all do it that way


----------



## Fishwick (Apr 11, 2015)

What an incredible bunker shot after some up and down holes.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 11, 2015)

Enjoyed this evening's coverage on BBC so much more than the previous two of Sky's advert and conjecture-ridden offerings.

Just golf and minimal nonsense.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Enjoyed this evening's coverage on BBC so much more than the previous two of Sky's advert and conjecture-ridden offerings.

Just golf and minimal nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Havent got Sky but i agree with you about the beeb. In particular i have enjoyed listening to Andrew Cotter who has developed into a very good commentator.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 11, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Blimey! Spieth's still getting major rubs of the green. Mediocre appraoch on 9 lands between two bunkers kicks hard right and leaves a very makable uphill birdie chance.

Edit:

Makes the putt. When your name's on the trophy...
		
Click to expand...

I remember watching him a long time ago and thinking this guy is going to be good. He hasn't disappointed!


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

Very impressive stuff from Spieth. Obviously not scoring as well as the previous two days but playing a good, solid round of golf. Mature stuff for someone of his age.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

Done that many a time Dustin!


----------



## Piece (Apr 11, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Enjoyed this evening's coverage on BBC so much more than the previous two of Sky's advert and conjecture-ridden offerings.

Just golf and minimal nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to watch BBC's coverage for the next 30 mins for comparison....


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2015)

All the Tiger lovers who dreamt of him winning the Masters and shutting up the naysayers
you can all stop dreaming and wake up and get back to the real world.

Seriously done [so far] a lot better than I expected,so fair play.


----------



## Tiger man (Apr 11, 2015)

Am I bad for willing Speith to mess up? Becoming a bit of a boring procession.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 11, 2015)

ruff-driver said:








 JORDANS CRUMBLING :rofl:
		
Click to expand...










colint said:



			Interesting comment from Poulter that they might have left it easy to give someone a chance of catching Spieth, obviously depends on him having a bad day though !
		
Click to expand...

Poulter's not the only one saying this....Lots of buzz about this over on the US forums aswell.
ANGC obviously wants the headlines, if he completes the task in their own back garden.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

Remorseless. 

After he bogied 7 and failed to birdie 8 you just wondered whether he was coming back to the pack. 3 birdies in 5 holes dispelled that theory!


----------



## Slicer30 (Apr 11, 2015)

Piece said:



			I'm going to watch BBC's coverage for the next 30 mins for comparison....
		
Click to expand...

Have to say, 30 mins of Peter Aliss and I switched to sky. Butch harmon on now who i enjoy listening to


----------



## Soft hands (Apr 11, 2015)

Have to say I can't stand Golf on the bbc. Alliss annoys the life out of me,unfortunately tonight it's the only option I have.


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2015)

Generally like listening to Butch but wish he'd ban himself from saying "perfect".


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 11, 2015)

Are Sky viewers getting the Tiger on the range pictures?


----------



## Piece (Apr 11, 2015)

Piece said:



			I'm going to watch BBC's coverage for the next 30 mins for comparison....
		
Click to expand...

Yup. BBC coverage no different to how I remember it in the 80s. Back to 405...


----------



## Slicer30 (Apr 11, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Are Sky viewers getting the Tiger on the range pictures?
		
Click to expand...

There was a short clip of him on there, maybe hitting one ball.  Euan asked butch about the new swing/coach but they cut to a justin Rose drive before he could answer.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

C'mon Phil!


----------



## Piece (Apr 11, 2015)

Philly Mick, as Butch says, on fire!


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

Slicer30 said:



			There was a short clip of him on there, maybe hitting one ball.  Euan asked butch about the new swing/coach but they cut to a justin Rose drive before he could answer.
		
Click to expand...

You did not see a picture of Woods with his coach....it was a figment of your imagination!


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

Spieth to hole his putt for eagle on 15 to answer Big Phil?


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

Justin Rose 4 birdies in a row. 11 under now. Good stuff!


----------



## Slicer30 (Apr 11, 2015)

Tongo said:



			You did not see a picture of Woods with his coach....it was a figment of your imagination!
		
Click to expand...

Eh?

Where in my post did I say he was with his coach? Sky showed him on the driving range. Butch said he was surprised at how well Tiger had played, Euan Murray then asked him about his thoughts on tigers swing/ new coach. We never got the answer as they cut to a Rose drive.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 11, 2015)

Slicer30 said:



			Eh?

Where in my post did I say he was with his coach? Sky showed him on the driving range. Butch said he was surprised at how well Tiger had played, Euan Murray then asked him about his thoughts on tigers swing/ new coach. We never got the answer as they cut to a Rose drive.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, i was being flippant!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 11, 2015)

Nothing seems to bother this kid Spieth. Bounces back from a 3 putt with a birdie and then a great chance for another on 16.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 11, 2015)

Kerplunk. 4 shot lead extended to 7 in five minutes.


----------



## Fishwick (Apr 11, 2015)

Hoffman looks out of it now.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 11, 2015)

Sadly this is turning into a total non event, nothing worse than a Major that becomes a procession.


----------



## Fishwick (Apr 11, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Sadly this is turning into a total non event, nothing worse than a Major that becomes a procession.
		
Click to expand...

Well that depends where your money is


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 11, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Sadly this is turning into a total non event, nothing worse than a Major that becomes a procession.
		
Click to expand...

I would agree if I hadn't backed the leader.


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2015)

Glimmer - expect he'll end up shooting worse each round, which may well continue tomorrow


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 11, 2015)

Not so clear cut now. Hard to believe he has had three 3 putts today after the 2 previous rounds.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2015)

Game on now..!
Momentum with Rosie and Phil.
Should be an interesting final round...


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 12, 2015)

Some up and down on the last there by Spieth, could win it for him.....

Could easily have made 5/6 from there.

Great finish from Rose


----------



## Soft hands (Apr 12, 2015)

Rory and Tiger paired together in the final round....we're going to see plenty of that pairing tomorrow.


----------



## IainP (Apr 12, 2015)

Think Rose may have been better off in the penultimate group with Phil and his followers putting pressure on the leader.
We'll see though


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 12, 2015)

Soft hands said:



			Rory and Tiger paired together in the final round....we're going to see plenty of that pairing tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Third last group, so I'd hope so! Even if they are a bit off the pace....


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 12, 2015)

Great golf from Speith.  I reckon Rory and Tiger can feed off each other and both go low and pile the pressure on Speith.


----------



## IainP (Apr 12, 2015)

If Speith shoots level par, does he win the jacket?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2015)

Unless someone shoots less then yes!
In all honesty, with a 4 shot lead, all he has to do is shoot a couple under and watch the others push for birdies and make mistakes trying to shoot a 65 or 64 just to force a playoff....
Even if he's level today someone has to shoot 67 to beat him.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 12, 2015)

Iain, I say yes. I would be happy for any of the top 3 to win but due to how well he has played I would like Speith to hold on. To lose now may haunt him and I would not wish that on any player.


----------



## Matty2803 (Apr 12, 2015)

Would be good to see Rory and Tiger have a birdie fest and if theu could play the front nine in -5, it'll be on for the back nine!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 12, 2015)

As I got Rose at 43 to 1 before the tournament started you can guess who I'm rooting for.


----------



## TigerIsAmazing (Apr 12, 2015)

I have to say I find 'processions' a bore fest. Yes, some great golf but I want Majors to be exciting and have a few in the mix for day 4. We'll see what tonight brings.

Delighted with Tigers performance, certainly bodes well for the future.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 12, 2015)

I've enjoyed watching the Masters breakfast on Sky for the last few days.
 I think Nick Dougherty is really getting into this Pundit role. He comes across very well with his simple yet insightful comments.  Him and David Howell seem to gel pretty well.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 12, 2015)

If Jordan Spieth seals it tonight he will of earned 
$4.12 million since March 15th.

I think he's certainly got the balls for it after seeing him keep the momentum with that up and down on 18.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 12, 2015)

Qwerty said:



  If Jordan Spieth seals it tonight he will of earned 
$4.12 million since March 15th.

I think he's certainly got the balls for it after seeing him keep the momentum with that up and down on 18.
		
Click to expand...

About the same as you make at forum meets then.... 

He's on fire just now, similar to when Rory went berserk last summer. Must be amazing for them to have so much confidence when they're playing like that.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 12, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			About the same as you make at forum meets then.... 

He's on fire just now, similar to when Rory went berserk last summer. Must be amazing for them to have so much confidence when they're playing like that.
		
Click to expand...

He's been a prospect for a long time, his current form is no real surprise to me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

I have had a gut feeling for Rose for a while, hence why I lumped my wedge on him to win. With his previous major experience he won't get flustered by the hoopla around the final round. If he can get a birdie before Spieth and reduce that lead even further I wonder whether the nerves will get to the youngsters


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 12, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I've enjoyed watching the Masters breakfast on Sky for the last few days.
 I think Nick Dougherty is really getting into this Pundit role. He comes across very well with his simple yet insightful comments.  Him and David Howell seem to gel pretty well.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this. My son has had this on the last few mornings and it has been really interesting and good fun. All three presenters/pundits work well together and don't have the ego of some others. I'd love to play on that simulator of theirs as well.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 12, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			About the same as you make at forum meets then.... 

Click to expand...

Hey, I've had Nowt since a 3rd place in the OOM last year.
 Pedro is the steady Eddie to beat these days


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 12, 2015)

Discovered I've got Hoffman in pro shop draw today and they're paying out top 7, so fingers crossed.


----------



## richart (Apr 12, 2015)

If Greg Norman can start the final round six ahead, and lose by five to Faldo, I think it is game on. 

Thought Spieth started quite conservatively yesterday, and dropped the odd shot hitting three woods off the tee, and playing to the centre of the greens, leaving long putts. When he attacked more he looked better, and got some nice birdies. Interesting to see which way he goes today.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 12, 2015)

I can see Mickleson going low tonight, he'll have no fear and he'll be going for everything. I would've loved to have seen him and Speith in the final pairing just to maybe give Spieth something to think about, he'll be much more settled alongside Rose.
I think the only way Spieth can lose this is if he bottles it early on.Going off the up and down on 18 yesterday though he's got the balls to finish this off.


----------



## Junior (Apr 12, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I can see Mickleson going low tonight, he'll have no fear and he'll be going for everything. I would've loved to have seen him and Speith in the final pairing just to maybe give Spieth something to think about, he'll be much more settled alongside Rose.
I think the only way Spieth can lose this is if he bottles it early on.Going off the up and down on 18 yesterday though he's got the balls to finish this off.
		
Click to expand...

Tonight could be epic......I've seen Speith wobble before, and it wasn't too long ago we were saying Rory had it in the bag at this point.  I fancy an experienced head to come through the pack (Phil?) but for my bets stake , hope Speith hangs on and Day gets placed.  

I love the way they have set the course up this week.....lots of birdies and eagles, but miss the green in the wrong spot and you are toast .


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 12, 2015)

richart said:



			If Greg Norman can start the final round six ahead, and lose by five to Faldo, I think it is game on. 

*Thought Spieth started quite conservatively yesterday, and dropped the odd shot hitting three woods off the tee, and playing to the centre of the greens, leaving long putts. When he attacked more he looked better, and got some nice birdies. Interesting to see which way he goes today*.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more. When he was laying up and taking the 3 wood he seemed to get into trouble but when he went for it (eg 4 iron on 15) he looked to get in better positions.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 12, 2015)

Don't forget that you are able to watch live from Amen Corner right now on BBC. Red button


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 12, 2015)

On Saturday at the club before we went out we all thought it was likely to be a victory procession by Speith tonight. 

Still believe that it's his to lose, but should he get off to a shonky start this evening, then it really is 'game on' and anything could happen.

I have a sneaky feeling that if will be a night to remember.

Faldo & Norman and The Miracle of Medinah?

Never underestimate golf's ability to throw up a shock result from what all are predicting is an already  'done deal'


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 12, 2015)

who was crying abut peter alliss?      watching the red button on BBC. The American commentator is so wooden its painful.  He only speaks in Rafa facts.  

Its like listening to the commentary on tiger woods 06 on the PlayStation.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 12, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			The American commentator is so wooden its painful.  He only speaks in Rafa facts.  
.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not watching but is it Cheesy Jim Nantz, that guy is painful.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 12, 2015)

It's boone.  He's making me drink quicker lol


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 12, 2015)

Peter Alliss at age 84 is still what my old Dad would've described as "Still being well at himself"

It's a Northern Ireland colloquialism.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 12, 2015)

Right! Bradley's shoes are an absolute abomination &#128526;


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Right! Bradley's shoes are an absolute abomination &#128526;
		
Click to expand...

They look well dodgy


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Old jack is class - re Mahan you wouldn't be showing this unless he does something special - mahan chips in.  Old jack cracks me up


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Old fowler looks a mess with the Orange and purple


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 12, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			Old fowler looks a mess with the Orange and purple
		
Click to expand...

What about Old Postman in his purple Keks. I can't see him delivering in those..


----------



## Fishwick (Apr 12, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			Old jack is class - re Mahan you wouldn't be showing this unless he does something special - mahan chips in.  Old jack cracks me up
		
Click to expand...

Boring. If you had a drinking game where you had to drink every time he said 'middle of the green', a comment about it being better to be conservative or a story about how good he was you wouldn't last an hour.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Fishwick said:



			Boring. If you had a drinking game where you had to drink every time he said 'middle of the green', a comment about it being better to be conservative or a story about how good he was you wouldn't last an hour.
		
Click to expand...

i like old jack - just like listening to my old uncks war stories


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			What about Old Postman in his purple Keks. I can't see him delivering in those..
		
Click to expand...

they look like the trouble and strife's tea towels


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			i like old jack - just like listening to my old uncks war stories
		
Click to expand...

Heard them all before now 

Enjoying listening to Azinger


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 12, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			What about Old Postman in his purple Keks. I can't see him delivering in those..
		
Click to expand...




Del_Boy said:



			they look like the trouble and strife's tea towels
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Heard them all before now 

Enjoying listening to Azinger
		
Click to expand...

Surprising lack of respect. Nicklaus is the best golfer ever and he knows Augusta better than most out there. Think he's worth listening too. Better than Alliss and all his yesterdays


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Qwerty said:





Click to expand...

Think they are quite smart - might have a pair myself


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Surprising lack of respect. Nicklaus is the best golfer ever and he knows Augusta better than most out there. Think he's worth listening too. Better than Alliss and all his yesterdays
		
Click to expand...

Hear hear


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

How the heck is saying i have heard the stories from Nicklaus before a "lack of respect" ?!  What a load of nonsense.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 12, 2015)

Loving Poult's retro 70s troos sartorial tribute to Jerry from The Good Life in the episode where he played 'Sir' and contrived to miss easy putts to ingratiate himself to get a promotion.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Final pairing - cracking starts


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How the heck is saying i have heard the stories from Nicklaus before a "lack of respect" ?!  What a load of nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

You've heard all of Nicklaus's stories. Really. You must have been talking to him for a long time. He is as interesting a man to listen to as I've seen (or heard). Not sure how you can say you've heard it all before.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			Final pairing - cracking starts
		
Click to expand...

Yeah think Speith looked nailed on so Rose getting it in first was crucial 

Hopefully the roars around the course can keep happening

Some quality second shots into the second from both and both got a little unlucky


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Spieth unlucky with that approach. Fancy him to get up and down though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

McIlroy hitting some quality shots but not sinking putts yet


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Get in Rose!!!! Great start


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 12, 2015)

Justin Rose doesn't normally play in sunglasses. 
He's either picked up an eye infection or a sponsorship deal since yesterday


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Speith didnt look comfortable at all with both of those shots - gap down to three. Pressure is going to start to happen now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Justin Rose doesn't normally play in sunglasses. 
He's either picked up an eye infection or a sponsorship deal since yesterday
		
Click to expand...


They are Adidas ones and I'm sure he has played in them loads of times ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Justin Rose doesn't normally play in sunglasses. 
He's either picked up an eye infection or a sponsorship deal since yesterday
		
Click to expand...

Seen Rose in sun glasses regularly


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 12, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			What about Old Postman in his purple Keks. I can't see him delivering in those..
		
Click to expand...

someone described his Red white and blue outfit yesterday as like a cashier in a fast food joint


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 12, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Justin Rose doesn't normally play in sunglasses. 
He's either picked up an eye infection or a sponsorship deal since yesterday
		
Click to expand...

And not even sunny.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 12, 2015)

Honestly 

I am loving this

Spieth masterclass but maybe on the verge of a wobble
Rose sneaking an early one
Tiger shutting the critics up

All set up nicely

Loving it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			Honestly 

I am loving this

Spieth masterclass but maybe on the verge of a wobble
Rose sneaking an early one
Tiger shutting the critics up

All set up nicely

Loving it
		
Click to expand...

Rose is going for this today - going right at be flags - that ball nearly ended up all the way back down the fairway


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Thought old Speith was unlucky with all his shots on the 2nd barring the drive and last putt


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Putters been a bit cold today


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Speith - get in there my son


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Wow what a three from Speith - brilliant


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Bugger. Great birdie Spieth. Not a great putt there Justin. Game on


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Reckon Speith gets to 21


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bugger. Great birdie Spieth. Not a great putt there Justin. Game on
		
Click to expand...

I thought Spieth ad the harder putt


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

What a great birdie from Noh - brilliant judgment


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Boys are banging in the eagles from all over the place


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Love Ken on the course - brilliantly insightful


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Great lay up putt from Rose. That's a tester for Spieth


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 12, 2015)

Trophy engraver checking if it's I before E as he wants to start on Jordan's name because then he can get an early bath.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great lay up putt from Rose. That's a tester for Spieth
		
Click to expand...

No problem for the old young en


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Trophy engraver checking if it's I before E as he wants to start on Jordan's name because then he can get an early bath.
		
Click to expand...

no overtime this year


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Trophy engraver checking if it's I before E as he wants to start on Jordan's name because then he can get an early bath.
		
Click to expand...

Long way to go yet - lots of dangerous holes left - especially with that tee shot from Spieth


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Long way to go yet - lots of dangerous holes left - especially with that tee shot from Spieth
		
Click to expand...

Think he's short of the sand so should make par


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Two horse race though. Door was open with Rose in sand but big miss from Spieth. Play off anyone?


----------



## RGDave (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh dear. Nasty pull into the sand for Justin.
Jordan not even in the sand after all. 
Could be a 6 pointer!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			Think he's short of the sand so should make par
		
Click to expand...

Yeah big hit from there though - but Rose has pulled his second

Pushes it to the right - both have tricky shots now


----------



## RGDave (Apr 12, 2015)

It's all happening.  

Great shot from Phil. Nice.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Poor Chip from Speith


----------



## RGDave (Apr 12, 2015)

whoops....

mustn't laugh, he'll probably hole it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			Poor Chip from Speith
		
Click to expand...

Possible 2 shot gap in 2 minutes


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Two horse race though. Door was open with Rose in sand but big miss from Spieth. Play off anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Reckon Speith will win by 4


----------



## IainP (Apr 12, 2015)

What odds Speith being put on the clock?
Long I suspect


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 12, 2015)

A slice of life chez Johnnydee just now.

HiD - "I'm watching Poldark"
Self - "I fear on Masters Sunday evening that's simply just not possible"
HiD - "But he might take his shirt off again this week"
Self  - "I'm sure that he will, just like every flaming week. But I have spoken and let that be an end to it woman! We shall watch The Masters! Do I make myself clear?"
HiD - "Yes master."

&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

IainP said:



			What odds Speith being put on the clock?
Long I suspect
		
Click to expand...

They won't do that to a leader - only to a poor 14 year amateur


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 12, 2015)

Spieth and Rose couldn't do a thing wrong yesterday. 
Today...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			A slice of life chez Johnnydee just now.

HiD - "I'm watching Poldark"
Self - "I fear on Masters Sunday evening that's simply just not possible"
HiD - "But he might take his shirt off again this week"
Self  - "I'm sure that he will, just like every flaming week. But I have spoken and let that be an end to it woman! We shall watch The Masters! Do I make myself clear?"
HiD - "Yes master."

&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
		
Click to expand...

Lovely story but in reality you are watching Poldark and gleaning udates on line. We know you know


----------



## RGDave (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They won't do that to a leader - only to a poor 14 year amateur
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, remember that. LOL.. not so kind.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Spieth and Rose couldn't do a thing wrong yesterday. 
Today...
		
Click to expand...

they ain't playing to shabby -1 and -2 after 5


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Spieth and Rose couldn't do a thing wrong yesterday. 
Today...
		
Click to expand...

Superb up and down from Rose and that was a great putt from Spieth to keep it to a bogey - could have a been a lot worse for Spieth.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 12, 2015)

Tell her that if she watches it on it iplayer, she can pause it when Aiden Turner gets his kit off. 
Then you're both happy


----------



## RGDave (Apr 12, 2015)

Ken says it's 178 today. (6th).

It looks about 250 to me, from that camera angle. 

Specsavers?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Big error from Rose. Tough up and down now


----------



## RGDave (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Big error from Rose. Tough up and down now
		
Click to expand...

1 yard, eh... grim...


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

RGDave said:



			Ken says it's 178 today. (6th).

It looks about 250 to me, from that camera angle. 

Specsavers?
		
Click to expand...

TV always distorts the distance.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Big error from Rose. Tough up and down now
		
Click to expand...

Spieth in 3 putt country as well if he's not careful.


----------



## RGDave (Apr 12, 2015)

Tongo said:



			TV always distorts the distance.
		
Click to expand...

Beer too.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lovely story but in reality you are watching Poldark and gleaning udates on line. We know you know
		
Click to expand...

Drat! Busted &#128512;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Spieth in 3 putt country as well if he's not careful.
		
Click to expand...

Me mate Ken has just said as - have I told you how great he is  

The landing area for that green is lethal


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Me mate Ken has just said as - have I told you how great he is  

The landing area for that green is lethal
		
Click to expand...

Good old Ken. Loving the drawings!


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Great putt from old speith


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Good old Ken. Loving the drawings!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant - the cones and arrows as well and his little wind meter 

Cracking first putt from Spieth


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 12, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			A slice of life chez Johnnydee just now.

HiD - "I'm watching Poldark"
Self - "I fear on Masters Sunday evening that's simply just not possible"
HiD - "But he might take his shirt off again this week"
Self  - "I'm sure that he will, just like every flaming week. But I have spoken and let that be an end to it woman! We shall watch The Masters! Do I make myself clear?"
HiD - "Yes master."

&#62976;&#62976;&#62976;
		
Click to expand...

I had -

 HID - Is this nearly finished?

 ME - No they are just teeing off on the first. 

HID - Oh!

Me - Do you want me to go and watch it in the bedroom?

HID - No i'll go.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Back to a four shot gap. Hang in Justin


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Good old Ken. Loving the drawings!
		
Click to expand...

drawings are old hat sky's all 3d


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			drawings are old hat sky's all 3d
		
Click to expand...

Less is more.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 12, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Tell her that if she watches it on it iplayer, she can pause it when Aiden Turner gets his kit off. 
Then you're both happy
		
Click to expand...

That won't be necessary as following her impudent outburst I have sent her to her room. &#128521;

Ooh-err! If she reads this I'm a dead man.


----------



## RGDave (Apr 12, 2015)

Are Paul and Ian playing together?

Nice way to spend the afternoon.

Are they friendly though? Anyone know?


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Less is more.
		
Click to expand...

 That's what I tell the mrs


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Poulter is hitting the ball very nicely 

Can see him doing well in the WGC match play


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			That won't be necessary as following her impudent outburst I have sent her to her room. &#128521;

Ooh-err! If she reads this I'm a dead man.
		
Click to expand...

That can be arranged unless an envelope of used fivers isn't forthcoming!


----------



## RGDave (Apr 12, 2015)

Justin and Jordan in the place that on any other course would be super-jungle?


----------



## c1973 (Apr 12, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			I had -

 HID - Is this nearly finished?

 ME - No they are just teeing off on the first. 

HID - Oh!

Me - Do you want me to go and watch it in the bedroom?

HID - No i'll go.



Click to expand...

And I had....

HID: you not watching the masters? 

ME: Nah. Not really followed it this year.

HID: I'll put it on if you want.

ME: you'll put it on if I want!!!!!!  


When did she manage to get control of the buttons????


----------



## RGDave (Apr 12, 2015)

Rick O'Shea?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

This could be a big number for Rose


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Rose bogey's and Spieth birdies - all over (par may even be enough and a five shot lead)


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 12, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Tell her that if she watches it on it iplayer, she can pause it when Aiden Turner gets his kit off. 
Then you're both happy
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			That can be arranged unless an envelope of used fivers isn't forthcoming!
		
Click to expand...

I'll leave it in the Pro Shop at Maidenhead next week but I trust that'll be an end to it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			I'll leave it in the Pro Shop at Maidenhead next week but I trust that'll be an end to it.
		
Click to expand...

Wink wink nudge nudge say no more!


----------



## RGDave (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This could be a big number for Rose
		
Click to expand...

I'm saying it's got double written all over it.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 12, 2015)

Flippin heck!!


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Cracker from jr


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

WOW. Take a bow Rose. What a shot.


----------



## RGDave (Apr 12, 2015)

RGDave said:



			I'm saying it's got double written all over it.  

Click to expand...

See - I told you so...

NOT!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

RGDave said:



			I'm saying it's got double written all over it.  

Click to expand...

That's a brilliant pitch giving him a chance of par !!


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

Fair play Justin. I thought it was all unravelling for a moment but that was a great shot.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			WOW. Take a bow Rose. What a shot.
		
Click to expand...

These guys are good


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's a brilliant pitch giving him a chance of par !!
		
Click to expand...

Tricky one for Spieth. What a kick in the guts if he drops one and Rose makes par


----------



## RGDave (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's a brilliant pitch giving him a chance of par !!
		
Click to expand...

Yup. I would have 'chosen' to nob it in the bunker, splash out and 3 putt.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 12, 2015)

This is like matchplay between the 2 Js


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tricky one for Spieth. What a kick in the guts if he drops one and Rose makes par
		
Click to expand...

Me old mucker Speith can handle it


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

C'mon Justin!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			Me old mucker Speith can handle it
		
Click to expand...

Gap closes just a bit more


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2015)

That was an all round good putt..!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 12, 2015)

JR's pitch simply amazing and look at what's gone and happened now! Golf is unique in its twists and turns!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2015)

Tiger's hurt


----------



## RGDave (Apr 12, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			This is like matchplay between the 2 Js
		
Click to expand...

It is. Just need Justin to get a shot closer ASAP.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Woods has hurt himself it seems


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Tiger's hurt
		
Click to expand...

That looked nasty.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Ouch. That looked painful. Big lump of root came out


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Tongo said:



			That looked nasty.
		
Click to expand...

Old cava didn't even pick the club up


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2015)

Strange that - having tree roots under trees....
Really good idea ha ing all those needles spread around


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

Shot Ian.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 12, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Tiger's hurt
		
Click to expand...

I can sense InjuryLawyers4U getting pretty excited right now. Augusta may be sued into administration following that industrial accident &#128512;


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Shot Ian.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers:thup:


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Cheers:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Shame you missed the putt!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Shot Ian.
		
Click to expand...


Tee to green he has been faultless - just not sunk enough putts


----------



## RGDave (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh no, Mrs RGDave has done supper. Let's hope the Kitchen TV isn't tuned to Poldark. 

If it is, Pol-ter is more suitable. 

C U L8r.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Not a fan of the last group's outfit bearing in mind they are fighting to slip on the old green jacket


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Brilliant interaction between Rose and Spieth - reckon they are loving the battle

Woods is gone with that wrist IMO - going to struggle his way in


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice to see Tiger having a good scratch of his arse then on the tee

ha


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Will Woods get round all 18 or call it a day?


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Jr needed that on 8


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Back to a four shot gap. Needs something big to happen. Not sure it will but hoping Amen Corner gets going on Spieth and Rose can close it to within a shot or two


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Will Woods get round all 18 or call it a day?
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping he makes it round. Has been very interesting watching his play over the last couple of evenings.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Will Woods get round all 18 or call it a day?
		
Click to expand...

Reckon he toughs it out


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Tongo said:



			I'm hoping he makes it round. Has been very interesting watching his play over the last couple of evenings.
		
Click to expand...

Will depend on if he has damaged the wrist and how much more damage he could do to it if he kept on playing

Not hit a fairway yet today it seems


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			Reckon he toughs it out
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Unless he starts chopping and then may give it a miss.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

0 out of 8 fairways from the tee for Tiger! 

Ditch the driver and use some irons bud!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 12, 2015)

Problem is that Spieth's cushion has just been too great to really make a big enough dent in it that will make him start to sweat.

Rose keeps getting it to 3 adrift but then making unforced errors to hand advantage back again.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

If those greens were at proper Augusta pace Spieth's ball would have been back down the hill and Rose's would have been near the hole.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Old boxy has been tucking into the pie's


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			Old boxy has been tucking into the pie's
		
Click to expand...

And then some


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

If Rose goes another behind that engraver can get it sorted for the trophy and the committee can make sure they have Spieths jacket size ready


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Good 9 for old speith


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you and goodnight. That's it I think


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			Old boxy has been tucking into the pie's
		
Click to expand...

Boxy?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2015)

Should be game set and match from here


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thank you and goodnight. That's it I think
		
Click to expand...

Yep, i think you're right. Fair play to Spieth though. One under par for the front nine is a quality, solid performance. Forced his challengers to make birdies rather than handing it to them.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If Rose goes another behind that engraver can get it sorted for the trophy and the committee can make sure they have Spieths jacket size ready
		
Click to expand...

Speith should go for a comfort break and change his shirt so he's all co-ordinated he obviously hasn't read the looking the part thread


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 12, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			Not a fan of the last group's outfit bearing in mind they are fighting to slip on the old green jacket
		
Click to expand...

Just as well Poulter isn't going to be wearing it with those trews


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Boxy?
		
Click to expand...

dick boxall


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Just as well Poulter isn't going to be wearing it with those trews
		
Click to expand...

The members would be crying in their bourbon with that outfit


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			The members would be crying in their bourbon with that outfit
		
Click to expand...

Did you not see some of the trousers they wore in the 70's?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 12, 2015)

It's l over bar the shouting.

Fair play to Spieth. He was imperious on the first three days and left himself in what seems to have been an unassailable position. 

Will need to be the biggest sporting meltdown in history if he doesn't now romp home. Even I'd fancy my chances from here almost.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Did you not see some of the trousers they wore in the 70's?
		
Click to expand...

i was only a nipper then and we only had a b&w telly


----------



## c1973 (Apr 12, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			i was only a nipper then and we only had a b&w telly
		
Click to expand...

Think Ian Poulter, you won't be far away.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Old Rory is playing a lot better than I thought he would today - missed a few putts as well


----------



## Junior (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thank you and goodnight. That's it I think
		
Click to expand...

He's got to get through amen corner first....then I'd agree.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 12, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			i was only a nipper then and we only had a b&w telly
		
Click to expand...

Check out Poulter's keks today which are pretty much equally as ghastly as anything that was around in the 70s


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2015)

Tiger seems to have got over his wrist pain..
Still can't hit a fairway to save his life though..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Boxy?
		
Click to expand...

Richard Boxall


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Junior said:



			He's got to get through amen corner first....then I'd agree.
		
Click to expand...

That putt seals it now. He can cruise Amen Corner and even a few bad holes won't harm


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Junior said:



			He's got to get through amen corner first....then I'd agree.
		
Click to expand...


Cracking birdie on ten - but agree that Amen Corner could provide a few surprises yet


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Tiger seems to have got over his wrist pain..
Still can't hit a fairway to save his life though..
		
Click to expand...

All that practice he put in prior to nov 2009 has stood him in good stead


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

Bravo Mr Spieth! Brilliant performance.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Check out Poulter's keks today which are pretty much equally as ghastly as anything that was around in the 70s
		
Click to expand...

There is nothing wrong with his trousers -


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

The banks around the greens seem softer or longer. Mickleson's approach would have rolled back in years gone by and there seem to be a lot of balls staying dry this year. Is this a change in Augusta policy?


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 12, 2015)

Speith has played well over the last year but today hes gone to superstar status.
Hes the biggest threat to Rorys dominance.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is nothing wrong with his trousers -
		
Click to expand...

not my cup of tea - I'm a plain slacks type of a guy


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2015)

Thunder, lightening, fire, brimstone, cats and dogs living together and Zach Johnson hitting par 5s in 2....that's it Folks - the World is ending


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 12, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Tiger seems to have got over his wrist pain..
Still can't hit a fairway to save his life though..
		
Click to expand...

It must of affected his voice too because he never shouts fore.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The banks around the greens seem softer or longer. Mickleson's approach would have rolled back in years gone by and there seem to be a lot of balls staying dry this year. Is this a change in Augusta policy?
		
Click to expand...

there seems to be a lot of balls that have stuck where you would expect them to roll


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Speith has played well over the last year but today hes gone to superstar status.
Hes the biggest threat to Rorys dominance.
		
Click to expand...

Think they can have a right old ding dong battle over the next decade.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 12, 2015)

Move along please ladies and gentlemen. Nothing more here to see. 

May turn in soon as have no real further interest in this. And I'm yawning with lack of any significant 'could now give a monkey's' factor.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			there seems to be a lot of balls that have stuck where you would expect them to roll
		
Click to expand...

They have had lots of rain over the last 2 weeks - sub air system has struggled to suck the moisture out


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 12, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			It must of affected his voice too because he never shouts fore.
		
Click to expand...

He's not alone on that front


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Move along please ladies and gentlemen. Nothing more here to see. 

May turn in soon as have no real further interest in this. And I'm yawning with lack of any significant 'could now give a monkey's' factor.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty left to go yet - Spieth has just carved it into the trees


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They have had lots of rain over the last 2 weeks - sub air system has struggled to suck the moisture out
		
Click to expand...

That's what they say, but both Rose and Tiger have commented that they haven't heard it on.


----------



## RGDave (Apr 12, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Move along please ladies and gentlemen. Nothing more here to see. 

May *turn in soon* as have no real further interest in this. And I'm yawning with lack of any significant 'could now give a monkey's' factor.
		
Click to expand...

Already done it.

Same time next year?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			It must of affected his voice too because he never shouts fore.
		
Click to expand...

Needs a bounce of a spectator to find a fairway today :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Spieth definitely has the potential but there again wasn't Fowler going to be the new big thing. I think Spieth will be a good player but whether he'll follow McIlroy and win more majors is a debatable one. Not sure but he's definitely exciting to watch (if a little slow)


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Move along please ladies and gentlemen. Nothing more here to see. 

May turn in soon as have no real further interest in this. And I'm yawning with lack of any significant 'could now give a monkey's' factor.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from it being the Masters. Sport doesnt always serve up grandstand finishes. That is the beauty of it.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Plenty left to go yet - Spieth has just carved it into the trees
		
Click to expand...

Should get bogey at worst


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Spieth definitely has the potential but there again wasn't Fowler going to be the new big thing. I think Spieth will be a good player but whether he'll follow McIlroy and win more majors is a debatable one. Not sure but he's definitely exciting to watch (if a little slow)
		
Click to expand...

Think he'll be a multiple major winner


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

His pace of play right now is poor - regardless of the situation it seemed he took well over 5 mins for that shot


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Spieth definitely has the potential but there again wasn't Fowler going to be the new big thing. I think Spieth will be a good player but whether he'll follow McIlroy and win more majors is a debatable one. Not sure but he's definitely exciting to watch (if a little slow)
		
Click to expand...

Fowler was one of the players those desperate to find "the new Tiger" hailed as "the new Tiger" before he'd really ever done anything to deserve the status. Spieth is currently walking the walk in a way that Fowler never has.


----------



## Fishwick (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His pace of play right now is poor - regardless of the situation it seemed he took well over 5 mins for that shot
		
Click to expand...

You can't penalize someone because the crowd take a long time to move.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Fowler was one of the players those desperate to find "the new Tiger" hailed as "the new Tiger" before he'd really ever done anything to deserve the status. Spieth is currently walking the walk in a way that Fowler never has.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. However will Spieth now be labelled with the new "Tiger" tag and will it be the start of something big or will it weigh heavy with all the expectation this win (probably) will bring


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Fowler was one of the players those desperate to find "the new Tiger" hailed as "the new Tiger" before he'd really ever done anything to deserve the status. Spieth is currently walking the walk in a way that Fowler never has.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Hopefully Spieth won't be labelled the new anything and just be allowed to grow a reputation within his own right from his quality golf - brilliant chip on 11th


----------



## Fishwick (Apr 12, 2015)

Some remarkable scrambling.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His pace of play right now is poor - regardless of the situation it seemed he took well over 5 mins for that shot
		
Click to expand...

id like to give him the benefit of the doubt he's a young en learning his trade let's see how slow he is in the next year or so - great chip by him and a cracking eagle by woods


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

Lovely eagle Tiger. Keep going!


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 12, 2015)

Spieth is looking unshakable. Not even that poor tee shot on 11th has rocked him. I hope he wins, to have gotten to this point so well he deserves his place in the record books.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree. However will Spieth now be labelled with the new "Tiger" tag and will it be the start of something big or will it weigh heavy with all the expectation this win (probably) will bring
		
Click to expand...

Only those who haven't done anything generally get labelled.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Every time Spieth hits a shot his body language screams bad shot but the result is spot


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Some up and down from Spieth and dry at the par 3. This is done.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Some up and down from Spieth and dry at the par 3. This is done.
		
Click to expand...

He still needs to get to 21 before he can chillax


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 12, 2015)

Just remembered how incredible it is to think that Spieth wasn't played to his full potential in the Ryder Cup, Watson must be feeling the evil eye gaze upon him even more this week as a result.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 12, 2015)

I've just turned over to MOTD, have never missed last round of the Masters before. It's boring now, done deal.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

That's a poor three putt to keep the door open a little


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's a poor three putt to keep the door open a little
		
Click to expand...

dont think he's left it open just dropped a nail whilst trying to nail it shut


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's a poor three putt to keep the door open a little
		
Click to expand...

Mickleson could make this interesting, now only 4 back


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 12, 2015)

Game over!   What a shot to take on when he really didn't need to.


----------



## Fishwick (Apr 12, 2015)

The bravery...


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 12, 2015)

Wow. That was one hell of a shot from Spieth.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Game over!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's the shot that prob makes him the winner - quality iron shot


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 12, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Game over!
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it now


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Wow. That was one hell of a shot from Spieth.
		
Click to expand...

It's boring apparently.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm going to start talking to my ball every shot it's working a treat for Jordan!


----------



## Fishwick (Apr 12, 2015)

Most useless fact ever? Tiger recorded a 40 yard drive at age 2. Ummm...OK?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 12, 2015)

Tongo said:



			It's boring apparently.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's really dull watching great players hit great shots isn't it? I'm not sure why anyone wouldn't want to watch this.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Shot of a champion. Decent reply from Rose but all over now. Especially if Spieth makes eagle


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 12, 2015)

Both incredible shots from Spieth and Rose. This is either one of golf's greatest victories or worst losses being played out in front of us here. Boring? Not a chance.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 12, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			I'm going to start talking to my ball every shot it's working a treat for Jordan!
		
Click to expand...

You have to talk to it like you've hit it a bit fat and its not going to reach.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Yeah, it's really dull watching great players hit great shots isn't it? I'm not sure why anyone wouldn't want to watch this.
		
Click to expand...

Neither am i. But some people seem to only be interested in watching sport when its close and / or dramatic. You have to wonder whether they simply enjoy watching the sport or just enjoy the drama.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Tongo said:



			It's boring apparently.
		
Click to expand...

I can see why some would see it a boring as for a race for the winner it's been a one horse race all tournament and a great deal of people will prob prefer to see a tighter battle and a tougher course. The golf from Spieth has been first class


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I can see why some would see it a boring as for a race for the winner it's been a one horse race all tournament and a great deal of people will *prob prefer to see a tighter battle* and a tougher course. The golf from Spieth has been first class
		
Click to expand...

True. I dont think anyone other than Spieth and his family didnt want to see a close finish with loads of drama. But sometimes sport doesnt go the way we'd like it to. Paradoxically, that is one of its many beauties though. There's been some great finishes in the Masters in recent years, unfortunately this isnt one of them. Still great to see the best players playing great golf though.


----------



## ADB (Apr 12, 2015)

Certainly not boring, but lacking excitement....was hoping for a 'charge' from someone.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Tongo said:



			True. I dont think anyone other than Spieth and his family didnt want to see a close finish with loads of drama. But sometimes sport doesnt go the way we'd like it to. Paradoxically, that is one of its many beauties though. There's been some great finishes in the Masters in recent years, unfortunately this isnt one of them. Still great to see the best players playing great golf though.
		
Click to expand...

I think the course has played a bit like a typical US target golf course - certainly not like you expect from the Masters - not sure why they have set up like they have but am surprised they didn't change after the first two rounds


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Never said it was boring. The outcome has been inevitable for a while but the supporting cast are all playing their part


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

Is it me or have more players been in the bunker or the water at 16 today than usual during the last round?


----------



## Fishwick (Apr 12, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Is it me or have more players been in the bunker or the water at 16 today than usual during the last round?
		
Click to expand...

I guess because it's not rolling as much as usual so you have to aim more in that direction.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

McIlory has been superb with irons today - has had a look at so many birdies - could easily be 3 or even 4 shots better right now 


Great finish from Poults - been a good Masters for him
Another birdie from Rose - possible two shot swing 

Big roar putting Spieth off

Great clutch putt and the roar was for Big Phil !!


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

Good work Big Phil!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Mickleson making a belated charge. Not sure it'll be enough. If he can birdie home though...


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 12, 2015)

Big Phil right back in it.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Mickleson making a belated charge. Not sure it'll be enough. If he can birdie home though...
		
Click to expand...

He'll finish 2nd on his own


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			He'll finish 2nd on his own
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Think you're right.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Del_Boy said:



			He'll finish 2nd on his own
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Rose will have something to say about that with a good number of birdie chances left for him


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm sure Rose will have something to say about that with a good number of birdie chances left for him
		
Click to expand...

Can't see him making birdie on 17 or 18 and unless Spieth melts totally even that won't be enough. This is done and it's whether Rose or Mickleson finishes seconds


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm sure Rose will have something to say about that with a good number of birdie chances left for him
		
Click to expand...

I was replying to old homer who mentioned what could happen if Phil birdies in from 16


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 12, 2015)

Rory needs to lose some weight or go up a trouser size. 

Good round from him again today though.:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

New mark set at -19. Have to hand it to him, thats fantastic golf and well deserves the green jacket. Been unstoppable today


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

Spieth doing his hair in readiness for the presentation?!


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 12, 2015)

What's the red square badge Rose has on his hat? 
Poulter also had one


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			What's the red square badge Rose has on his hat? 
Poulter also had one
		
Click to expand...

Probably the competitors badge - gets you into the locker room..


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

Spieth really chats at his ball. Every time you think its heading for disaster and it ends up just off the green!


----------



## Jimbop90 (Apr 12, 2015)

Every time I reach for the remote to turn the box off, something happens to make me put it down again..


----------



## IainP (Apr 12, 2015)

Well done Spieth.
Worthy champion.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 12, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Probably the competitors badge - gets you into the locker room..
		
Click to expand...

I thought it might be that, like The Open, but hadn't seen anyone else with one


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 12, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Spieth really chats at his ball. Every time you think its heading for disaster and it ends up just off the green!
		
Click to expand...

I talk to my ball. 

It ignores me


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Great up and down


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 12, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Spieth doing his hair in readiness for the presentation?!
		
Click to expand...

I think he will have the same haircut as Furyk in a few more years


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 12, 2015)

Now he should be safe.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2015)

Thought there was half a chance of a 2 shot swing there and an interesting finish, but I think that wraps it up.  Fell a bit sorry for Rose, that score would walk it most years but you can't take it away from Spieth, thoroughly deserved.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 12, 2015)

Well played, Rory. Next year...


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 12, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Now he should be safe.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that should be that now, hopefully Rose can finish second by himself.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 12, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Yeah that should be that now, hopefully Rose can finish second by himself.
		
Click to expand...

Thats Phil blown his chance of second.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 12, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			That's Phil blown his chance of second.
		
Click to expand...

Nice for him to shout fore though, one of golf's true gentlemen. :thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 12, 2015)

Spieth has a chance of winning this with a -20. So what's this about Augusta being a difficult course and The Old Course being too easy for the pros? Hmmm?


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Spieth has a chance of winning this with a -20. So what's this about Augusta being a difficult course and The Old Course being too easy for the pros? Hmmm?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe we ought to judge once they've played the Open.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 12, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Nice for him to shout fore though, one of golf's true gentlemen. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not sure why some people dislike him. Seems like an all round good egg.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Not sure why some people dislike him. Seems like an all round good egg.
		
Click to expand...

I like that he plays with a smile and looks like he's enjoying it rather than playing with a grimace whilst cussing and swearing when things dont quite go to plan.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Not sure why some people dislike him. Seems like an all round good egg.
		
Click to expand...

Through the 00's there was the divide between him and Woods - fans dropped on one side of the fence or the other. Mickleson seems a great guy as well as an exciting golfer


----------



## Fishwick (Apr 12, 2015)

I thought it was the arrogance/FIGJAM thing people had a problem with Mickleson over.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

Well played Jordan Spieth. Rose and Mickelson have not made it easy for him and he has kept them at arm's length all afternoon, answered every question that has been put his way. A deserved champion and a stunning performance. 

Fair play to Rose and Mickelson as well who kept plugging away in pursuit.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 12, 2015)

Tongo said:



			I like that he plays with a smile and looks like he's enjoying it rather than playing with a grimace whilst cussing and swearing when things dont quite go to plan.
		
Click to expand...

And the time he spends with the fans. Doesn't like to walk away until everyone has an autograph.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 12, 2015)

Blah blah blah.

Well done, Spieth. He's looked like something special for the last year at least. Great to see another all-time great of the game make his break through win.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 12, 2015)

Top man Jordan. I owe you a beer or two or three or four.


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 12, 2015)

Like the way his old man asks him to go and thank the fans - great to watch


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 12, 2015)

Fantastic performance from Spieth, What a lovely guy, seems very genuine to me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Excellent win for him - quality golf throughout. Wasnt afraid to fire it at the pins and with soft greens they stuck 

Worthy winner but a disappointing tourney for excitement tbh


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

A couple of Tiggy's records remain in tact with that bogie on the last!


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 12, 2015)

Spieth's entire family seem to be sponsored by Under Armour


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent win for him - quality golf throughout. Wasnt afraid to fire it at the pins and with *soft greens they stuck *

Worthy winner but a disappointing tourney for excitement tbh
		
Click to expand...

I wonder whether the USGA will be sharpening their course 'preparation' policies tonight?!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2015)

Tongo said:



			I wonder whether the USGA will be sharpening their course 'preparation' policies tonight?!
		
Click to expand...

Course not set up by them though


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 13, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent win for him - quality golf throughout. Wasnt afraid to fire it at the pins and with soft greens they stuck 

*Worthy winner but a disappointing tourney for excitement tb*h
		
Click to expand...

the others must try harder


----------



## Tongo (Apr 13, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Course not set up by them though
		
Click to expand...

I meant for the US Open in a couple of months time!


----------



## Del_Boy (Apr 13, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Spieth's entire family seem to be sponsored by Under Armour
		
Click to expand...

Apart from his mum - that floral top ain't UA


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 13, 2015)

Gotta love the boy. 21


----------



## Berger (Apr 13, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Top man Jordan. I owe you a beer or two or three or four.
		
Click to expand...

Â£175 e/w on him? Nice couple of weeks for you. 

I had Â£30 on Spieth.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2015)

Tongo said:



			I meant for the US Open in a couple of months time!
		
Click to expand...

They will always set the U.S. open up hard - it's not going to be target golf birdie fest


----------



## Bratty (Apr 13, 2015)

I had Â£5 each way on Casey @ 66/1, to 6th place. Has Rose missing that putt and tying for 2nd just cost me a fair bit?

Reckon I've got Â£1.66 on him now, so just over Â£100?

I didn't think it was a bad Masters with Spieth so far ahead at times. Rose and Mickelson tried their best, and made a good stab of it. Well done Mr. Spieth.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 13, 2015)

Berger said:



			Â£175 e/w on him? Nice couple of weeks for you. 

I had Â£30 on Spieth.
		
Click to expand...

Green Bay Hacker... great work!!!!?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 13, 2015)

Berger said:



			Â£175 e/w on him? Nice couple of weeks for you. 

I had Â£30 on Spieth.
		
Click to expand...

Nice little earner for you as well.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 13, 2015)

Well done Spieth and if I may borrow from the parlance of the football fraternity.

"The boy Spieth's done tremendous there!!"


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 13, 2015)

Bratty said:



			Green Bay Hacker... great work!!!!?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. That's it now till the next major.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 13, 2015)

Paddy Power updated.

Just won Â£82.50!! Happy days!


----------



## Fishwick (Apr 13, 2015)

Nevermind.


----------



## Fishwick (Apr 13, 2015)

Bratty said:



			Paddy Power updated.

Just won Â£82.50!! Happy days! 

Click to expand...

Sounds like they paid too much, seeing as he shared 6th.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 13, 2015)

Worst part of the masters.  Over for another year


----------



## Bratty (Apr 13, 2015)

Fishwick said:



			Sounds like they paid too much, seeing as he shared 6th.
		
Click to expand...

They calculate dead heat by dividing stake by number of players in the place by the number of places.

3 of them for 1 place, means Â£5/3 x 1 = Â£1.66 @ 66.1, which was Â£109.56. But because Justin and Phil tied 2nd, that got reduced again. I was just worried I might not get anything.


----------



## Fishwick (Apr 13, 2015)

Bratty said:



			They calculate dead heat by dividing stake by number of players in the place by the number of places.

3 of them for 1 place, means Â£5/3 x 1 = Â£1.66 @ 66.1, which was Â£109.56. But because Justin and Phil tied 2nd, that got reduced again. I was just worried I might not get anything.
		
Click to expand...

Justin and Phil tying doesn't change Casey's position.

It's actually 66/4 seeing as each way are paid at quarter odds. 16.5*Â£5=Â£82.5. But that should be divided by three because he shared sixth.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 13, 2015)

Fishwick said:



			Justin and Phil tying doesn't change Casey's position.

It's actually 66/4 seeing as each way are paid at quarter odds. 16.5*Â£5=Â£82.5. But that should be divided by three because he shared sixth.
		
Click to expand...

Good point re 1/4 the odds. Completely forgot about that! This is why I don't normally bet! 

Well, I'll check it again tomorrow, but that's what it said a few minutes ago.

*edited*
Still showing as Â£82.50, so I've just withdrawn it!


----------



## freddielong (Apr 13, 2015)

Did Spieth need to talk to every shot? Is that why he was so remarkable lucky all week?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm not going through all 110 pages, maybe these things have all been covered but this is the Masters thread so here is my 2 pence worth. Some great pluses from the Masters, Jordan Speith played like a dream for 4 days. How much fun is it going to be watching him and McIlroy over the next few years. Good to see Rose playing well again and I always love a big Phil challenge. When my son asked why do the fans like him I simply said a) he attacks every shot b) he smiles and looks as if he enjoys himself c) if you were having a bbq Phil would stop, have a beer, a burger and enjoy himself. He is one of the fans. After 20 minutes of watching he turned to me and nodded in understanding.

The Masters Breakfast team are the future, elevate them up Sky. 

3D greens, love it. Pro Tracer, love it more. Surely by next year every tee shot will have this.

Please end the sycophancy. The grovelling towards Jack Nicklaus was painful, not much better towards Montgomerie. They are there for expert opinion and to give a pro's view. Surely they don't need to be treated like Roman Emperor's. I ended up turning over when they both came on. Other sports don't grovel towards the ex-pro's, golf should stop it.

Saray Stirk - Really good presenter and breaks up the all male set up. However, someone at Sky please get her to change either her wardrobe, tight dresses, or get her to stand in a more relaxed fashion. She was either posing for an athletics picture or standing like a man. Either way it was hugely distracting and I ended up turning over when she was on. She doesn't suck up to the pro's and knows her stuff. Just sort out the standing issue.

When I did turn over and caught Paul Azinger he spoke really well. Sign him up Sky.

Wayne Riley, where was he? Have Augusta banned him? Probably called the spectators spectators instead of this nonsense about patrons. You can put lipstick on a pig............ Anyway, I know he is a marmite bloke but I missed him and his insights.

Very enjoyable tournament and I can't wait to get out on the course again. Very inspiring.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 13, 2015)

The one thing that stood out for me over the three days was how easy Speith made it look. There wasn't the emotional collapse with tears at the end. Or a massive roar of relief or anything. The kid just sort of grinned a bit as though,....see its a simple game and easy peasy to win, doddle really, sort of reaction. The most controlled golf I've ever seen.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 13, 2015)

Apart from what anyone else has said, 3 observations from me.

They hadn't gotten rid of the idiots that shout out after a shot.

Rory's shoes on Sunday were the ugliest I've ever seen.

The Masters is better when the greens are hard and fast, almost to the point of being unfair.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 13, 2015)

Region3 said:



			The Masters is better when the greens are hard and fast, almost to the point of being unfair.
		
Click to expand...

I agree it didnt feel like you would see anyone making a massive cock up. the greens were fair too receptive.


----------



## hines57 (Apr 13, 2015)

What a fantastic performance from Spieth to hold it all together the way he did. I think the second shot into 13 just about said it all.

Well done to Rose for his performance as well and for Rory for making up so much ground.
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...ters-Predictor-Game/page5#dvt7DYruVi72XvQB.99


----------

